# Sticky  The Videos of Personalitycafe members



## mcgooglian

I've noticed members are starting to post videos on youtube related to personalitycafe and mbti, so, to go along with the member photo gallery, I decided it might be a good idea to make a post letting members posts videos of themselves. Here's mine:






Next time I will actually talk.


----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - ShaiGarENTP's Channel


----------



## mcgooglian

I'm actually watching "Re: Small Talk= hell on earth" now


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

30 second video uploads take at least 4 hours for me, so this is a very short one.

I be hoping to get a computer cam thingy some time soon so that I can upload vidz strait away.

Teh 1, teh only green text guy:


----------



## snail

These are the two I already posted. 











I might do another eventually.


----------



## Happy




----------



## RedForest

uhhhh, you shouldnt make up this thread.... u soon will be hearing me sing.... hehe, your doomed! 


Nothing Else Matters






lol o_o

my voice is sounding strange.. isnt it?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Numi said:


> uhhhh, you shouldnt make up this thread.... u soon will be hearing me sing.... hehe, your doomed!
> 
> [there will be a video soon]
> 
> 
> dont make jokes about it..


That would be cool


----------



## bdubs

Heres the only video I have uploaded. It was concerning talking style and personality type.


----------



## Happy

mcgooglian said:


> I've noticed members are starting to post videos on youtube related to personalitycafe and mbti, so, to go along with the member photo gallery, I decided it might be a good idea to make a post letting members posts videos of themselves. Here's mine:
> 
> Mcgooglian's video
> 
> Next time I will actually talk.


Talk please! I wanna hear your voice. haha.:crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun

___________________________________________


----------



## mcgooglian

yay me! My post got a sticky:laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

mcgooglian said:


> yay me! My post got a sticky:laughing:


Champagne any one?
yay!


----------



## εmptε

*I have such the urge to say "We can rub one out to that one." right now, but I won't.
*


----------



## mcgooglian

daylightsun said:


> Champagne any one?
> yay!


Sure, as long as I get to open it and get the first drink. I deserve it.


----------



## DayLightSun

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *I have such the urge to say "We can rub one out to that one." right now, but I won't.
> *


Yeah....
hahaha:crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Is my Ni missing the reference to "Black feathered Mask" or something? I recall daylightsun being connnective to the Modest Mouse lyrics, but I am missing this "black-feathered mask stuff".. Ok that was a tangent point, but still, WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Is my Ni missing the reference to "Black feathered Mask" or something? I recall daylightsun being connnective to the Modest Mouse lyrics, but I am missing this "black-feathered mask stuff".. Ok that was a tangent point, but still, WHAT THE FUCK?


wow...
daylightsun to modest mouse?
I guess you didn't have me all figured out.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> wow...
> daylightsun to modest mouse?
> I guess you didn't have me all figured out.


"Like trying to hide the daylight from the sun." - Modest Mouse.
That is just my interpretation.. It has nothing to do with "figuring" you out.


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> "Like trying to hide the daylight from the sun." - Modest Mouse.
> That is just my interpretation.. It has nothing to do with "figuring" you out.


It looks like it's going to have to die with me then. rofl:wink:


----------



## Happy

Alanna said:


> Well, the story is that I spent a really long time making another video actually talking about stuff, so it would maybe give the members a better idea of how I talk and interact in real life. I sent it to my friend to look at it, and he said, "It is surprising how little that seems like you." So that was no good. But I had this other video uploaded of my reaction to a goat giving birth, and my friend said that it seemed a lot more (though not totally) like me, so that is what I will upload.
> 
> YouTube - Goat giving birth reaction
> 
> The original video is here (and it's pretty gross):
> 
> YouTube - A GOAT GIVING BIRTH


Haha. For some reason, this did not gross me out and these type of things usually do.:crazy:


----------



## Trope

Lance said:


> Haha. For some reason, this did not gross me out and these type of things usually do.:crazy:


I laughed hysterically and began singing along when it came time for the techno remix.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> I laughed hysterically and began singing along when it came time for the techno remix.


I did too. :wink:


----------



## Robatix

Nightriser said:


> Then again, I've been told I sound Russian once before.







Hmm, I dunno.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Stalin is an ESTJ... bizowww


----------



## Nightriser

Robatix said:


> YouTube - Re: stalin
> 
> Hmm, I dunno.


I thought it was odd, too. :mellow:


----------



## Robatix

Nightriser said:


> I thought it was odd, too. :mellow:







...maybe?


----------



## Alanna

This is me riding the horse my younger sister leases.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

Surreal Breakfast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmZV_BaKepA
> 
> The nonsense poem reads:
> 
> Noses are red
> Violet sniffs glue
> You are amazing
> And so is your shoe


 hey surreal why did you delete your video?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

hotgirlinfl said:


> hey surreal why did you delete your video?


That was when I was getting paranoid and deleting some of my vids from youtube and making all of the rest private

I'm hoping to make a better one sometime in the not so distant future to post on the forum


----------



## Viktoria2

*
Yess. *roud:
*Believe it or not, I actually don't play guitar. 
Because bass is better. *


----------



## Happy

Viktoria said:


> YouTube - Viktoria Rocking Out On Guitar.
> *
> Yess. *roud:
> *Believe it or not, I actually don't play guitar.
> Because bass is better. *


Cool video. Did you make the music yourself. 

Btw please don't style your hair like that. You remind me of the girl from the ring.


----------



## Nightriser

Lance said:


> Cool video. Did you make the music yourself.


I think it's from "All the things she said," by Tatu.


----------



## Viktoria2

Lance said:


> Cool video. Did you make the music yourself.
> 
> Btw please don't style your hair like that. You remind me of the girl from the ring.


*Lol Lance, i actually have curly hair. That's the first time ive done it like that in months xD 
EDIT: I also did that because i don't want people to see my actual face and like, stalk me or something. This also explains my avatar. I know somebody that got reconized from youtube and this person kept folowing her around. (we were at the mall) it was really, really creepy. 




I think it's from "All the things she said," by Tatu.

Click to expand...

Very good! I'm surprised you knew that. 

Originally i was going to do an entire video for it, but after I realised it was 'all he things she said" not "you", and I'm striaght....I changed my mind pretty fast. Too bad I misheard it, i could have spent that time doing something actually productive. *


----------



## Nightriser

Viktoria said:


> *Very good! I'm surprised you knew that.
> 
> Originally i was going to do an entire video for it, but after I realised it was 'all he things she said" not "you", and I'm striaght....I changed my mind pretty fast. Too bad I misheard it, i could have spent that time doing something actually productive. *


You're surprised? Why? My friend in high school loved that song. We would actually listen to the Russian version and watch the confusion erupt on classmates' faces when they realized that we were not playing the English version.


----------



## Linesky

Viktoria said:


> YouTube - Viktoria Rocking Out On Guitar.
> *
> Yess. *roud:
> *Believe it or not, I actually don't play guitar.
> Because bass is better. *


that video is hilarious for various elements


----------



## Viktoria2

skyline said:


> that video is hilarious for various elements


*You think so? roud:*


----------



## Linesky

Viktoria said:


> *You think so? roud:*


what do you think?


----------



## Viktoria2

skyline said:


> what do you think?



*Not sure, i was just goofing off. I liked adding in the acoustic guitar out of no where though. *
*It was just a project, and i had fun doing it. **I'm glad to hear you liked it. Have you made any videos yet, skyline?*


----------



## Linesky

Viktoria said:


> *Not sure, i was just goofing off. I liked adding in the acoustic guitar out of no where though. *
> *It was just a project, and i had fun doing it. **I'm glad to hear you liked it. Have you made any videos yet, skyline?*


I asked the question in reply for being silly. Of course I think so. ;D 
Do you know how to play the guitar? 
Nope, I haven't made any video.


----------



## Nightriser

You're funny, Mr. Kamajama. I'm trying to think of what your video reminds me of.


----------



## Kamajama

ilu sis.


----------



## So Long So Long

I'm think I might make a video, but... I would probably just end up rambling about nothing all that interesting and bore everyone, so I don't know... Plus, it requires me to find my camera... -sigh- xD

*Edit:* 

I made one. 






Hopefully it's processed soon. xD But I'm kind of afraid to watch it.


----------



## Marino

Posted, um, a , um, video to prove, um, my , um authenticity. :crazy:


----------



## DevilDoll

Well, I don't have video blogs or anything. I'm not the kind of person that is comfortable talking to a camera. I am very comfortable on a stage. So, here's my most recent recital video. Enjoy.






​


----------



## Liontiger

So Long So Long said:


> Hopefully it's processed soon. xD But I'm kind of afraid to watch it.


You posted a video without watching it first? I don't have your bravery


----------



## TreeBob

Marino said:


> YouTube - Yes, Personality Cafe, I AM real.
> 
> 
> Posted, um, a , um, video to prove, um, my , um authenticity. :crazy:


 It doesn't work dude


----------



## Marino

TreeBob said:


> It doesn't work dude


Yeah, turned it private. Some guy kept pestering me. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger

Marino said:


> Yeah, turned it private. Some guy kept pestering me. :tongue:


That's mildly creepy 

Mind adding me so I can see it? I'm rayningstars.


----------



## Marino

I made it public again, he seems to have vanished. Phew. :laughing:

I'll friend you anyways tiger, you are really nice and I find you awesome and pretty on your video. I love girls with glasses and you have an awesome voice!:happy: I can play the piano too, btw. 

Sorry I'm so dull and Aspie-ish in comparison. BTW, I'm done with my Psychology class. I'm starting Philosophy in 2 days though! I will have enough credits for my first year by the time I get into college. :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger

Aw thanks  You have really great insight, which I can appreciate. And your dog is adorable, btw (the black and brown one). Too bad he didn't make a cameo appearance.

I'm actually gonna be a psych major in college, but of course the psych 101 class was all full when I tried to sign up for it -_- I'm taking philosophy this semester, though. Perhaps we can have deep, meaningful discussions about life some time, haha.


----------



## Marino

His name is Rondo and we rescued him. :laughing: He was found abandoned in Arkansas. D:



















Yeah, definitely! I am such a philosophy and psychology nerd it's not even funny. I definitely have unconventional views so it shall be interesting! :crazy:
I am going to dual major in Cognitive Psychology and Information Science, BTW.


----------



## Liontiger

Oh my goodness, he looks so soft and fluffy! And he looks happy too ^^ 

Wow, you sound very certain about what you want to do already. I have no idea what I want to specialize in; I just know: psychology, people's brains are fun. Although I do favor cognitive over behavioral and biological, both of which sound rather boring in comparison. I still wouldn't know what to do with it, though. Sometimes I wish I didn't need a job and that I could just _live. _:/


----------



## Marino

Liontiger said:


> Oh my goodness, he looks so soft and fluffy! And he looks happy too ^^
> 
> Wow, you sound very certain about what you want to do already. I have no idea what I want to specialize in; I just know: psychology, people's brains are fun. Although I do favor cognitive over behavioral and biological, both of which sound rather boring in comparison. I still wouldn't know what to do with it, though. Sometimes I wish I didn't need a job and that I could just _live. _:/


"Pursuit of specific and narrow areas of interest is one of the most striking features of Asperger's Syndrome (AS). Individuals with AS may collect volumes of detailed information on a relatively narrow topic such as dinosaurs or members of congress"

My specific and narrow interest is electropherogramwaves, as I want to be a Brain-Computer Interface developer, which is composed of the perfect meld between Cognitive Psychology (brain) and Information Science (computer). I want to help decode EEG waves into a language we can understand, like we the Human Genome Project did to DNA. I also want to help locked in patients develop ways of communicating with the outside world via technelepathy (technological telepathy). 






Yeah, I could rant and ramble forever but needless to say, I am a HUGE nerd with a lot of passion for my future career. It won't be work to me, I will be doing what I WANT to do. :happy:


----------



## Liontiger

Marino said:


> My specific and narrow interest is electropherogramwaves, as I want to be a Brain-Computer Interface developer, which is composed of the perfect meld between Cognitive Psychology (brain) and Information Science (computer). I want to help decode EEG waves into a language we can understand, like we the Human Genome Project did to DNA. I also want to help locked in patients develop ways of communicating with the outside world via technelepathy (technological telepathy).


That sounds _awesome._ It's like some of the things you see in sci-fi movies come to life. In fact, it's like a sci-fi wet dream, haha. It's good that you have a passion for something, as that will take you very far  (And it would be horrible to not be able to communicate with the outside world )


----------



## Marino

Yeah, I have detailed plans on how to implement several of my BCI applications. I can't wait to begin the research, but they don't let youngin's like myself do that kind of thing. BTW, yeah, I have the funds for this. My grandparents are millionaires with heavy investments, so the money continues to accumulate. We just need to get out of this fucking recession. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger

Marino said:


> Yeah, I have detailed plans on how to implement several of my BCI applications. I can't wait to begin the research, but they don't let youngin's like myself do that kind of thing. BTW, yeah, I have the funds for this. My grandparents are millionaires with heavy investments, so the money continues to accumulate. We just need to get out of this fucking recession. :tongue:


Haha, perfect. I was gonna say, you're gonna need it :crazy:


----------



## So Long So Long

Liontiger said:


> You posted a video without watching it first? I don't have your bravery


xD Nonononon. I watched it, like once, before I uploaded it... But... Seeing it as a video on Youtube, it's kind of different.


----------



## TheDOtster

This is what I do when I _should _be studying...


----------



## Harley

TheDOtster said:


> This is what I do when I _should _be studying...
> 
> YouTube - The Dorothy & Courtney Show: Stair Boarding v2


LMAO:crazy:
Number 261 on my to do list...


----------



## Ninja

I attend the college. All those places are close to the dorm, this dorm atleast. The school gathers territory like an empire. Has a section in Lacoste too, you're country. But I'm pretty sure you knew.


----------



## knght990

Most likely the only video of me your going to get.


----------



## Selene

So Long So Long said:


> I'm think I might make a video, but... I would probably just end up rambling about nothing all that interesting and bore everyone, so I don't know... Plus, it requires me to find my camera... -sigh- xD
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> I made one.
> 
> YouTube - Hello. I'm feeling INFP today.
> 
> Hopefully it's processed soon. xD But I'm kind of afraid to watch it.


You're full of awesome! [grin] You're a floppy mess.

And I know other INFPs on here who also think the world sucks. :laughing:



Marino said:


> YouTube - Yes, Personality Cafe, I AM real.
> 
> 
> Posted, um, a , um, video to prove, um, my , um authenticity. :crazy:


Oh my...it's David Myers! I used that textbook 3 years ago... -_- And Phillip K. Dick? The awesomeness is evident.


DevilDoll said:


> Well, I don't have video blogs or anything. I'm not the kind of person that is comfortable talking to a camera. I am very comfortable on a stage. So, here's my most recent recital video. Enjoy.
> 
> YouTube - Porgi, Amor
> 
> ​


Holy shit, dude. I love your voice.



HollyGolightly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOc4RDz7cAY
> 
> It's set to private because I'm so shy :blushed: Add me as a friend and I'll let you view it
> 
> YouTube - MissHollyGolightly91's Channel


[claps hands together excitedly] I love your accent, MissHolly! You're really cute. If you were sitting in front of me making that video, I'd totally glomp you in mid-sentence. :happy: I can't stop smiling when I watch that, lol.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Aww thank you Selene


----------



## Kastor

Christ on a cracker, I made a new video XD;
KInd of emberassing, but... oh well.


----------



## babblingbrook

What a lovely video, I wish I could meet you in person.
I pretended to be a Power Ranger once oh my goodness...

ps love your shirt, "_Objection!_" :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly

Kastor, you're very much like my INFP sister, which means you are cool


----------



## Kastor

Haha thanks guys :3
My shirt is from the DS game Phoenix Wright 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marino

Kastor said:


> Christ on a cracker, I made a new video XD;
> KInd of emberassing, but... oh well.
> 
> YouTube - INFP Video Part 1


I'm just stating the obvious, but you are fucking awesome. :blushed:


----------



## babblingbrook

Yes! it's my favorite DS game next to Hotel Dusk.


----------



## Kastor

Marino said:


> I'm just stating the obvious, but you are fucking awesome. :blushed:


No, really... Uh, thanks XD; -head in sand-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ape

Not my video, but Dave did a good job of capturing life up north

I'm at 33 seconds......on a boat to boat cookie raid.....killer fish mouth on


----------



## Marino

Kastor said:


> No, really... Uh, thanks XD; -head in sand-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know. I'm awkward. Sorry about that. :tongue:


----------



## Kastor

Marino said:


> I know. I'm awkward. Sorry about that. :tongue:


No, no, I dont know how to take compliments XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Kastor said:


> No, no, I dont know how to take compliments XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I couldn't agree more with Marino.

Thoroughly awesome, intensely cute, and a tad awkward. A fantastic combination you've got there :laughing:

*wishes Kastor lived in his area*


----------



## moon

The Misadventures of FLAPJAAAAAACK!!! I love cartoons too Kastor 

It's all very _mysterious_... like me! *bumps head*
Haircut? Surgery? Change your body with, _surgery_. *creepy*

I will quote Flapjack for_ days!_


----------



## Fanille

Kastor, you're just as adorable, awkward, and funny as I remembered. Good to hear from you again!:laughing:


----------



## Jorge

The mexfro is gone!


----------



## Nightriser

Jorge, did you originally record in Spanish, then dub over in English? Or is the sound just badly synchronized?


----------



## Jorge

Nightriser said:


> Jorge, did you originally record in Spanish, then dub over in English? Or is the sound just badly synchronized?


HAHAHAHA Exactly, I'm doing a voiceover of myself. I'll tell you the truth, I was lyp-sincing and I got a french guy to do the translation.

You made me watch me >_< hahahahaha. But it is... it's not like that in my PC... I guess youtube screwed it up or something. And it is bad... =( I'm sorry.


----------



## Kevinaswell

*So I can't embed this, but you should watch it anyways...*

So I DO have this video that I'm in now that I think of it. Ha this thread has been around forever.

However, it's hosted on Funny Videos & Funny Pictures | Editor's Picks | Break.com and not youtube, so I can't embed it here >.<

BUT IT'S A PRETTY GOOD VIDEO 

And got like 40,000+ views so far. Or something.

It features me (wasted, I don't remember this. I do some molesting.), my good friend Alison (also wasted, ENFJ), and my good friend Chelsie who filmed it (I don't remember if she was sober or not >.<, Very E-ENFP).....so yup.

It was used in this article on We laugh at your misfortune : Regretful Morning in an article. 7 Horrific places where you’ve had to take a dump : Regretful Morning

Anyhow, here is the link to the video on break:

LAID OFF! Its a recession, man. Hott drunk girl coping.Video


----------



## Jorge

Kevinaswell said:


> So I DO have this video that I'm in now that I think of it. Ha this thread has been around forever.
> 
> However, it's hosted on Funny Videos & Funny Pictures | Editor's Picks | Break.com and not youtube, so I can't embed it here >.<
> 
> BUT IT'S A PRETTY GOOD VIDEO
> 
> And got like 40,000+ views so far. Or something.
> 
> It features me (wasted, I don't remember this. I do some molesting.), my good friend Alison (also wasted), and my good friend Chelsie who filmed it (I don't remember if she was sober or not >.<).....so yup.
> 
> It was used in this article on We laugh at your misfortune : Regretful Morning in an article. 7 Horrific places where you’ve had to take a dump : Regretful Morning
> 
> Anyhow, here is the link to the video on break:
> 
> LAID OFF! Its a recession, man. Hott drunk girl coping.Video



HAHAHAHA. Nice fondling of her boobs.


----------



## Nightriser

Jorge said:


> HAHAHAHA Exactly, I'm doing a voiceover of myself. I'll tell you the truth, I was lyp-sincing and I got a french guy to do the translation.


I see, I was going to ask if you were from France, or something. :tongue:



> You made me watch me >_< hahahahaha. But it is... it's not like that in my PC... I guess youtube screwed it up or something. And it is bad... =( I'm sorry.


No worries, I pretty much ignored it after noticing it. 
I know, it's always awful to watch oneself. I know I winced at my video.


----------



## Nightriser

Kevinaswell said:


> So I DO have this video that I'm in now that I think of it. Ha this thread has been around forever.
> 
> However, it's hosted on Funny Videos & Funny Pictures | Editor's Picks | Break.com and not youtube, so I can't embed it here >.<
> 
> BUT IT'S A PRETTY GOOD VIDEO
> 
> And got like 40,000+ views so far. Or something.
> 
> It features me (wasted, I don't remember this. I do some molesting.), my good friend Alison (also wasted), and my good friend Chelsie who filmed it (I don't remember if she was sober or not >.<).....so yup.
> 
> It was used in this article on We laugh at your misfortune : Regretful Morning in an article. 7 Horrific places where you’ve had to take a dump : Regretful Morning
> 
> Anyhow, here is the link to the video on break:
> 
> LAID OFF! Its a recession, man. Hott drunk girl coping.Video
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA. Nice fondling of her boobs.
Click to expand...

It kind of reminded me of one of the episodes of _The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya_.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I've never even heard of that in my life :O

But hell yea, sounds badass.


----------



## Jorge

Nightriser said:


> I see, I was going to ask if you were from France, or something. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I pretty much ignored it after noticing it.
> I know, it's always awful to watch oneself. I know I winced at my video.


I'll try to record another one as soon as my roomie leaves... cause my walls are paper-thin and it's sort of... weird.

I also got a haircut and a shave... so it'll have something different.


----------



## Nightriser

It's an anime series. I would post the video, except I can't access it due to copyright law.


----------



## Kohtumine

Jorge said:


> The mexfro is gone!
> 
> YouTube - Tururu papapa tururu


White Mexican - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't adopt their bullshit believes man, know your country, and defeat their ignorance!

~18% of Mexican people are white.
~70% are Mestizos.
~12% Native.

Also Mestizos are like a bell curve, and you got mestizos that would pass as white people (in american standards) in one side of the bell curve, mestizos that look like native people in the other side, and in the middle a whole bunch of people that you can't classify as either native or white as for their phenotypical traits.

(This distinctions are only used by american and other highly race aware people, the common Mexican doesn't have a clue or cares about these distinctions, so, don't ask them, I only did this research because of the "You don't look like Mexican comment: it's because I'm white").

BTW nice Mexafro you had:tongue:


----------



## Kastor

> I couldn't agree more with Marino.
> 
> Thoroughly awesome, intensely cute, and a tad awkward. A fantastic combination you've got there :laughing:
> 
> *wishes Kastor lived in his area*


Aw, thanks XD; I don't know where people are getting cute from, but >>;



> The Misadventures of FLAPJAAAAAACK!!! I love cartoons too Kastor
> 
> It's all very _mysterious_... like me! *bumps head*
> Haircut? Surgery? Change your body with, _surgery_. *creepy*
> 
> I will quote Flapjack for_ days!_


We will be VERY good friends! XD



> Kastor, you're just as adorable, awkward, and funny as I remembered. Good to hear from you again!:laughing:


D'aw, Manny X3 <3 
Awkwardness, ftw!


----------



## Harley

Psst everyone...look here.




Ha ha, it was a trick.
Remind me to never make another one of these again.


----------



## moon

If you dyed your eyebrows purple to match your purple hair you would be amazing.


----------



## thehigher

I second moon on that.


----------



## Selene

Looks like I'm a tool now, Harley. At least I stopped watching at 0:39...


----------



## Starflakes

All the ones except for Mcgooglian's that I tried to watch were either private or had been removed.


----------



## Selene

That makes me a sad robot...


----------



## Soma

Action packed and stuff. Not really though:sad:


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Alright, so this is the first time I had ever preformed by myself in front of a crowd, lucky for me there was only 25 people in the audience. I was nervous.


----------



## Brandoon

Mannnnn. I was gonna post a video that I made but I need more posts. :c I is sad


----------



## Brandoon

Woo! I got 10 posts! Okay, this is my first crack at making videos so yeah. xP 
Enjoy!


----------



## Happy

Brandoon said:


> Woo! I got 10 posts! Okay, this is my first crack at making videos so yeah. xP
> Enjoy!
> YouTube - Personality Cafe ENFP


Nice video. lol. 

The name is Lance and I'm a he. My profile is pretty public. Anyone can view it. I have made a video before but took it down.


----------



## Memphisto

I made this video ages ago for another forum...and just remembered that I had in saved to YouTube! It has nothing to do with personality stuff or INFP-ism....but....this is me...talking about my favorite musician and his sweaty towel that I got off a roadie at a concert!  So yeah, this is embarrassing and I'm sure I'll immediately regret it!  But whatever, I can laugh at myself! :crazy:


----------



## Sylphine

*If You Like Butterflies.*

Hi!
If you like butterflies, maybe:


----------



## Slicknick9283

HandiAce said:


> ZOMG a male ISFJ!
> 
> YouTube - I'm an ISFJ


Excellent Ace. I'm very impressed with your self awareness and I think its totally awesome that you youtubed your MBTI type when noone else has.


----------



## Dreamer

I have no sound for my webcam. How I love thy webcam :bored:





birthday vid for my fave star. I'm a nutter :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I lol'd!!! *shrugs*.


----------



## susurration

Shannonline said:


> YouTube - yes you are watching me vacuum
> 
> I lol'd!!! *shrugs*.


If only vacuuming was this fun in real life! i'd be doing it aLL DAY *WHEEE! LOOK, MY BODY IS COVERED IN VISUAL EFFECTS WHEEE!*

AHH, FUCKING CAPS


----------



## Narrator

Video2.flv video by Aki_LZ - Photobucket

Not me, an ESFJ friend if anyone wants to witness the most laid back ESFJ ever. It's mostly an INTP reciting qualities of the ESFJ - we were figuring out her type.


----------



## Cheeeese

So I decided to make a video...?






Some muzak.


----------



## Lady K

Technically this video is of my daughter, but my voice is in the background.


----------



## Liontiger

Aerorobyn said:


> :wink: I'm _So_ Vain.
> 
> YouTube - I'm So Vain.wmv
> 
> 
> Sorry, my mic began messing up towards the end - so it's a bit harder to hear. But at least you can hear my American Idol audition aka my Theme Song! :crazy:


Ouch. I go away for a while and suddenly you forget that I'm one of your ho'z? You just broke my heart :crying:


----------



## Abstract Essence

Bri said:


> So I decided to make a video...?
> 
> YouTube - Oh, hey guys.
> 
> Some muzak.
> 
> YouTube - Oh, hey guys. Here's another song thing.


 
Delightful! Funny and genuine. I enjoyed these very much. You and all the ENFJs have my deep appreciation... I think my next girlfriend has to be somewhat like this :laughing:


----------



## Narrator

Cute laugh and cute kid Lady K :laughing:

And Bri, you're one of the best people I've heard doing the music online thing, seriously.


----------



## Coccinellidae

Bri said:


> So I decided to make a video...?
> 
> YouTube - Oh, hey guys.
> 
> Some muzak.
> 
> YouTube - Oh, hey guys. Here's another song thing.


I love, love, love your voice and ofc your music! Amazing!


----------



## kdm1984

Here is a video I did for the braintypes.com web site; not sure why the lighting came out as bad as it did given the digital camera was completely recharged and the lighting looked OK when my ENFJ dad (the interviewer) and I looked into the camera beforehand:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

a video to show my friend something. you can't see me, only hear, but I thought I'd post it up anyway. I hate my voice alot, so I've never actually listened to it.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

Diphenhydramine said:


> YouTube - ciggies
> 
> a video to show my friend something. you can't see me, only hear, but I thought I'd post it up anyway. I hate my voice alot, so I've never actually listened to it.


please don't hate your voice, I find it really attractive :blushed:...! even though I think almost everybody hates their own voice on tape or video.....


----------



## Narrator

What accent do you have Diphenhydramine? I can't quite place my finger on it.

And I thought I'd dig up an oldie :laughing: (From 2007)






By an INFJ friend of mine.


----------



## saynomore

Liminality said:


> And I thought I'd dig up an oldie :laughing: (From 2007)
> 
> YouTube - Restraints
> 
> By an INFJ friend of mine.


That's good, I like it..reminds me of the movie THX-1138. holy obscure references batman


----------



## Kevinaswell

Errr....so I already posted these in the other video threads.

But I figure I'll post them here again just for organizational purposes:


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Some find my Midwestern lilt annoying. That's just to0 bad. *\8-P*

YouTube - Profile of an INTJ (Part One): The Sociopathic Strategist of Demented Doom

YouTube - Profile of an INTJ, Part Two: The Promethean Liberator of Demented Doom

YouTube - Profile of an INTJ, Part Three: Extrapolating the INTeJer of Demented Doom

YouTube - Profile of an INTJ, Part Four: The Misunderstood Confidant of Demented Doom


----------



## Razvan

Atenza Coltheart said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLfal3Cn38w
> 
> Ehm.. My Grad Nite 2010 at Disneyland! I mean... XD! Yeahh. Excuse my horrid singing.


Disney is fun, I've been to Paris to Disney...I liked the show better there, it was the fairy tale type show, with princesses and music like that. I don't know...Gaga and Disney...this just doesn't fit in my mind. Anyway, what I really wanted to say is that your singing was not horrid, heh, you should hear me singing!:crazy: (which you will never because I never record myself doing that...maybe when I'll go to karaoke, I keep threatening my friends with that). Really enjoyed the video, you seem to have lots of fun there.:happy:


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

Razvan said:


> Disney is fun, I've been to Paris to Disney...I liked the show better there, it was the fairy tale type show, with princesses and music like that. I don't know...Gaga and Disney...this just doesn't fit in my mind. Anyway, what I really wanted to say is that your singing was not horrid, heh, you should hear me singing!:crazy: (which you will never because I never record myself doing that...maybe when I'll go to karaoke, I keep threatening my friends with that). Really enjoyed the video, you seem to have lots of fun there.:happy:


Yeah I did enjoy it! And it was lots of fun, as for the singing... That was purposely bad.


----------



## Razvan

Atenza Coltheart said:


> Yeah I did enjoy it! And it was lots of fun, as for the singing... That was purposely bad.



Really? Well then, I guess there is still hope for you at least.:laughing:


----------



## Hiki

My boyfriend (walkawaysun09) and I wrestling on the floor. It's mostly playing/flirting but I think he wins. Or did I? I'm not sure.


----------



## EvanR

I didn't feel like making a video about MBTI, I hope this suffices.

YouTube - Mathematics as an Art


----------



## bubbly00

Nightriser said:


> YouTube - Capture 20090416 5
> 
> Foreign languages heighten the awkwardness effect.
> Ed.: *cringe* I actually watched the video this time. I seriously hope I don't act like that in casual conversation with people.



That was great. Your arabic is very clear and easy to understand. 

*my first language is arabic


----------



## Narrator

EvanR said:


> I didn't feel like making a video about MBTI, I hope this suffices.
> 
> YouTube - Mathematics as an Art


 D'aww, Meak posts a video on(of) wrestling directly above you and you worry? :laughing:

All is good here. 

Did you have to do it for college? You seemed pretty chilled.


----------



## EvanR

Liminality said:


> D'aww, Meak posts a video on(of) wrestling directly above you and you worry? :laughing:
> 
> All is good here.
> 
> Did you have to do it for college? You seemed pretty chilled.


Actually I volunteered  Yes it was for college

Before the presentation I was really nervous, as soon as I started talking all the butterflies went away.


----------



## energeticelephant

Heh heh...I posted this under the ENFP personal videos. I didn't know this thread was here. I'm feeling brave enough to share it to the whole forum now...so yeah!

Enjoy? :blushed:


----------



## hartpoet

YouTube - hartpoet's Channel 

cool beans! :laughing:


----------



## entperson

So these aren't really videos of me, just videos that I'm in. This first one is Spring Break 09 me and some friends went to Gulf Shores, I'm the one who says "I did bitch!" when asked if I got a hole in one at the put-put place.






And then this is Summer of 09, I'm several places in this one, see if you can spot me!






Second one is a lot better


----------



## HandiAce

Found this video that was shot a little while ago. It was a battle with Nerf guns. One of the guys there had a camera built into his glassses and shot this video from his head. 
At 0:49, I'm the guy in the red shirt and blue sweat pants sliding up behind the barrier. Pretty cool action move I think.


----------



## Fanille

Since *White* was wondering when I'd post videos of lifting heavy stuff instead of just jumping, here you go! :laughing:






And don't mind the guy who, for some strange reason, rotated my iPod nano in the middle of the video.


----------



## Ćerulean

Me talking about MBTI in a video series I made for my YouTube channel.​


----------



## OmarFW

NSFW


----------



## NateBoiWhite

Video of me clowning around about my personality type ENFP over a year ago......


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## Frowzle

just made this one, in celebration of deciding i'm for sure an ENFP
kiiinda long.
it was fun though

YouTube - ENFP Doing His Thang


----------



## entperson

Frowzle said:


> just made this one, in celebration of deciding i'm for sure an ENFP
> kiiinda long.
> it was fun though
> 
> YouTube - ENFP Doing His Thang


Dude, you are awesome. You seem like the coolest person ever to hang out with. Seriously.:laughing:


----------



## HandiAce

Frowzle said:


> just made this one, in celebration of deciding i'm for sure an ENFP
> kiiinda long.
> it was fun though
> 
> YouTube - ENFP Doing His Thang


You're like the male version of cbelle.


----------



## Frowzle

entperson said:


> Dude, you are awesome. You seem like the coolest person ever to hang out with. Seriously.:laughing:


i am... extremely flattered. =]
i'm not always so upbeat though, it was just a good day. =P



> You're like the male version of cbelle.


cbelle seems pretty rad. i'll take that as a good thing.


----------



## NateBoiWhite

08 Christmas vid with the fam and my son and cousin fighting over a home made role.I sound.....like the red whine is talking a lil bit lol


----------



## HandiAce

Frowzle said:


> i am... extremely flattered. =]
> i'm not always so upbeat though, it was just a good day. =P
> 
> 
> 
> cbelle seems pretty rad. i'll take that as a good thing.


I should add that at the beginning you were like cbelle, but you started losing your energy pretty quickly. I'm not sure. After all, your personality is unknown now.


----------



## jack in the box

my friend was all sayud... so i made her this.

warning: i'm a ******.


----------



## Pachacutie

frannieulo said:


> my friend was all sayud... so i made her this.
> 
> warning: i'm a ******.
> 
> YouTube - for hope.



You are so ridiculously adorable. Like a baby bunny on meth. Not that meth is adorable, but you know, it'd make it ridiculous.


----------



## HandiAce

I shot this a while ago when I was still in high school. I used to be a gymnast.


----------



## KrystRay

Me in the Galapagos Islands... Island Floriana I think...

Just kidding. I can't figure out how to post a video.


----------



## WyldFire777

Here's a video I uploaded to YouTube over a year ago explaining my personality as an INFP.


----------



## Cloud_Nine

I made this short clip to test out my new webcam about 3 months ago. I thought I could use it to contribute to this thread  This is how I look in person


----------



## Pachacutie

Oops. Wrong thread. I'm liking a lot of these videos, though.


----------



## Raichan




----------



## EvanR

izzie said:


> YouTube - More facts about Izzie


I really liked this video 

I think it was very well done


----------



## SyndiCat

OmarFW said:


> YouTube - Typing WKUK Dr Kyle


duuuuuuuude hahahahahaha


----------



## SyndiCat

have fun typing me 

YouTube - perctypevlg


----------



## susurration

MikeAngell said:


> have fun typing me
> 
> YouTube - perctypevlg


Screw mbti... you're the awesome type


----------



## Vaka

Nova said:


>


YouTube - Family Guy-It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time


----------



## The Exception

*What do you see as my stacking / trifix?*

I have a set of three videos I made discussing how each of the three enneagram instincts manifests in me. 
I think I'm 5w6 so/sp/sx but I'm not sure of the stacking and I've been told by a few people that I may be a 6 or a 9 instead. 

I'm also interested in what you perceive my enneagram trifix to be. I have an idea but am not 100% sure of it, especially regarding the heart part of it.

Also curious to see how much I vibe as an INTP.


Self-pres Instinct: 






Social Instinct: 




 


Sexual Instinct: 







I know I come across as rather awkward on video, so go easy on me!


----------



## SyndiCat

Nova said:


> Screw mbti... you're the awesome type


hah. thanks.


----------



## jack in the box

MikeAngell said:


> have fun typing me
> 
> YouTube - perctypevlg


don't know what type you are (which is of no help)
but this is the first eight minute video i've watched all the way through in a while. good job.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

This is my impersonation of an ISTP.
YouTube - Failtacular


----------



## Danse Macabre

This is my band performing live last week =) 
I'm the singer...

Teardrop by Massive attack (Cover)


----------



## Vaka

Awesome performance :happy:
I was gonna say that that sounded like the theme music to House, but then I googled it...


----------



## veingogh

My ENFP personal video thingy. Eh, it's alright. My camera was too close to my face the whole time. But yeah. I'm rambling well. Does that count as ENFP-ish?


----------



## Galaris

... 






I don't know if I should cry, laugh or laugh and cry at the same time, anyway, it was funny (even if it could look like I'm about to cry xD)


----------



## saynomore

an old clip from testing cam. first thing in the morning. yeah I know, at least with Nova you got a 'hi'.


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## TheWaffle

Currently two minutes into watching your video, @Valdyr. 
Gonna watch the rest of it now and periodically edit this post to help figure out what type you are.

I can't remember where the description is, but I read that Ti is used to find just the right word to express your ideas, and your hand motions seem to demonstrate that. My xNTP history teacher also does that.

Dichotomy-wise, you're an obvious J. Video has a clear structure. I like that.

Your math example seems to be more Ni-Te than Ne-Ti. Like when you said "It's my JOB to solve this math problem." That sounds like Te wanting to establish logic and closure. And the fact that you just "know" the answer? Ni.

Lol, you're also frustrated by your ENTP friend's Ne ramblings. I would think that if you were Ne-aux (and assuming that you are interested in the topic), you and your friend would be bouncing off of each other's ideas.

At 10:00. I think you're an INTJ.

CONCLUSION: You're an INTJ.


----------



## Valdyr

TheWaffle said:


> Currently two minutes into watching your video, @Valdyr.
> Gonna watch the rest of it now and periodically edit this post to help figure out what type you are.
> 
> I can't remember where the description is, but I read that Ti is used to find just the right word to express your ideas, and your hand motions seem to demonstrate that. My xNTP history teacher also does that.
> 
> Dichotomy-wise, you're an obvious J. Video has a clear structure. I like that.
> 
> Your math example seems to be more Ni-Te than Ne-Ti. Like when you said "It's my JOB to solve this math problem." That sounds like Te wanting to establish logic and closure. And the fact that you just "know" the answer? Ni.
> 
> Lol, you're also frustrated by your ENTP friend's Ne ramblings. I would think that if you were Ne-aux (and assuming that you are interested in the topic), you and your friend would be bouncing off of each other's ideas.
> 
> At 10:00. I think you're an INTJ.
> 
> CONCLUSION: You're an INTJ.


Thanks for the help. I've been trying to solve the problem for months, and it has bugged me endlessly. I decided that it was hard to give a more direct impression than to provide a video of me talking off the the top of my head.

:tongue:


----------



## sonicdrink

this was a video in addition to the video challenge


----------



## Gummibarchen

A boring pet video from a boring pet person


----------



## Disfigurine

Um....................................................

This really has nothing to do with my personality type. It's just a random eye-crossing tutorial I made two years ago for a friend.YouTube - Eye-Crossing Instructional Video


----------



## PseudoSenator

@Danse Macabre

*applauds performance* Love that song, love that you are in a band, and love your performance.

@sonicdrink

Pam Beasly :tongue:


----------



## Disfigurine

I'd recommend not clicking play.YouTube - big spender


----------



## vince9950

Loving the videos guys!
I'm not sure if you're still trying to decide on your type or not, @Valdyr, but I think you're an INTJ.
"Now I intentionally have gone against my natural instinct and not prepared a script, not thought this out ahead of time, and not given myself a plan, which stresses me out."
Js like to plan, while Ps like to wing it. If planning is your "natural instinct", then I'm almost positive you're a J.


----------



## Iqbal

Belua said:


> I'd recommend not clicking play.


@Belua
it's quite good, don't be embarrassed by your voice


----------



## jazzylas

*A quick Hello from a British INFJ *

YouTube - Jazzylas

Sorry for the bad singing and poor camera quality  haha, i tried being quiet because i had familly in the house...


----------



## Disfigurine

Iqbal said:


> @Belua
> it's quite good, don't be embarrassed by your voice


lol.
Thank you.

Fortunately I don't embarrass easily 
or perhaps that is unfortunate...


----------



## Valdyr

vince9950 said:


> Loving the videos guys!
> I'm not sure if you're still trying to decide on your type or not, @Valdyr, but I think you're an INTJ.
> "Now I intentionally have gone against my natural instinct and not prepared a script, not thought this out ahead of time, and not given myself a plan, which stresses me out."
> Js like to plan, while Ps like to wing it. If planning is your "natural instinct", then I'm almost positive you're a J.


I did figure it out, after having an INFJ friend explain what Ni was to me, and my subsequent realization that it was my dominant thought process, as well as @TheWaffle's analysis. Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## sonicdrink

My new year's resolution is to post my favorite 10 songs of the week, all year. Here's the first one:


----------



## Awesomeness

I made this video for a friend not long ago.
Guess my type?


----------



## littlefleurs

My video about my personality type ISFP. I don't make much sense and jumble my words alot, sorry


----------



## Kimmery

Random video...I cut it short since all I was doing was lip syncing



This is what I sound like....


----------



## Fizz

i love jesus and music said:


> @Fizz If you don't like my videos, you don't have to watch them.


Did I say I didn't like it? You're very hyper.


----------



## i love jesus and music

@Fizz you hinted that way, same thing.


----------



## Fizz

i love jesus and music said:


> @Fizz you hinted that way, same thing.


I didn't hint that way. You perceived it that way. I think the lack of interaction between us has caused a misconception. I'm allover the other threads and I'm often saying things in a joking matter. I mean no malice.


----------



## i love jesus and music

no worries.


----------



## sonicdrink

[video=facebook;10150216055781340]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150216055781340[/video]


----------



## jack london

Here is quick video of me a few years ago. I've lost about 45 lbs since this was taken but at least you see the funny side of me.


----------



## TickTalk

This will be my third posting of this video! Here's me a month into contact juggling. (Two months as of april 20th 2011)


----------



## Kanerou

Please pardon the hair. It's hot and muggy, and I haven't bothered to touch it up the last few days.


----------



## The_World_As_Will

@Kanerou- Cool hair, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Kanerou

The_World_As_Will said:


> @Kanerou- Cool hair, I see nothing wrong with it.


Thanks. ^.^ I'll have to post a pic of its natural state some time.


----------



## The_World_As_Will

First video I ever made a while ago.. ignore what's being said, oh and yeah I can't juggle ... horrible dexterity... clowns laugh at me all the time.


----------



## NateBoiWhite

old video....1999 or so, when I was a young dummy, oh how my life has changed! Im the one recording not even on film just talking.
Apologize if I offend any of yall with vulgarity...just look back at lost time, by cousins the one with bullet hole in arm and tatts talking the most..


----------



## counterintuitive

sonicdrink said:


> [video]
> 
> this was a video in addition to the video challenge


Hahaha you do the facial expressions too!


----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## Heather White Karnas

..............when I say I don't show that much emotion to people unless they are close to me I meant the grief and sad emotion.. I show lots of emotion to lots of different people as I am an emotionally driven person.. however I wanted to explain what I meant by what I said... heehee. 

Also: If a slight lump appeared in your throat during my first video post and a smile appeared on your face during my second video post.. then ya feel me.


----------



## bronwen

i didn't plan what i was gonna say at all so i come across as inarticulate & distracted, probably annoying as well. hah. so sorry in advance. 
here i am:






oh yeah, also, i make a disapproving face after i say "esfj" but only because my mother and i butt heads like two rabid bulls and it in no way reflects my opinion on esfjs as a whole ... just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## pneuma

[video=dailymotion;xj34u3]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj34u3_hello_webcam[/video]

wat up


----------



## Frog

This video has nothing to do with anything. Just so you know.


----------



## Macrosapien

Something I made for the INFJ side, although I didn't mention anything about INFJ's. But I talk about self expression through writing, art, and an issue I had as a child with hiding and keeping things to myself.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Here is a video I just uploaded...made it earlier today! I'm just discussing my flaws a bit. I don't come on here often, so if you want to respond, it'd be appreciated if you respond to me on Youtube . It seems to have synching issues, so I think it may have fastforwarded the video and cut off some of the audio, but I have no idea how I can fix that :/. Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## renna

I posted this in the INFJ thread too. My first video, here you go: 
http://youtu.be/dszGZv2lqZ0


----------



## L'Empereur

renna said:


> I posted this in the INFJ thread too. My first video, here you go:
> http://youtu.be/dszGZv2lqZ0


It's private. :sad:


----------



## renna

K hold on!


----------



## renna

WHEW what a hassle. K its viewable. I get distracted in the middle of the video. I guess this video is more appropriate in the INFJ thread than here because I talk a lot about INFJ/ENTP. SOOO! Don't get your freakin hopes up


----------



## viva

Going off on a brief ramble about extroversion...


----------



## SilentScream

vivacissimamente said:


> Going off on a brief ramble about extroversion...


Thanks for this video viva  Your experience with extroversion mirrors mine in many ways - and after watching this video, I really see why you might be perceived as an introvert by people around you, or on this forum. It was one of the things I also faced growing up and still do. I'm an extrovert who just likes being alone [even when I'm around people] --- it has nothing to do with positive/negative interaction, shyness or social awkwardness --- I just like to be around people even if I don't interact with them in any way except letting them observe me, or observe them myself. 

The testing and descriptions are quite flawed when it comes to initial typing of people. So much so that when I first came on board, I thought I was an INFJ because the tests had me all wrong. The funniest thing is, no one really pointed out the differences to me [except gentle hints from 1 member whose husband is an ENFJ with the same Enneagram type as well] and I ended up discovering them myself after some deep study and introspection.


----------



## luemb

Another random video. Feel free to comment and add insight on this topic.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue

old video i forgot about about. don't think i ever posted it in this thread.


----------



## NateBoiWhite

Was bored at home last night and wanted to do something creative vs watch tv or kill time on internet. I made a ENFP video years back so guess this is part 2. Just overexageratingly clowning around, hope it sparks a giggle if nothing less. :tongue:


----------



## DirtyMink

Just me and my doggie feeding the duckies....


----------



## boblikesoup

A 32 minute monologue broken up into 7 parts by topic about my experiences as an ENTJ.


----------



## Spades

Yay a video! The avatar really doesn't capture all my angles.






(This odd angle is because my camera is sitting on the window sill).


----------



## intrasearching




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Made this one today.


----------



## Spades

Me and my ISTP brother being awesome. This never took off as I'm studying and don't live with my family.


----------



## intrasearching




----------



## chip

Richard said:


> hobo style.


I'm bending my thumb against almost the middle of my forearm.


----------



## Richard

chip said:


> I'm bending my thumb against almost the middle of my forearm.


I have quite clearly been bested.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Spades said:


> Personal tings. Might delete soon. =)


Gee, how did I miss this? I totally agree with the youtube comment on your video about you reeking of introverted intuition! I feel less alone in the universe, haha. I got a ton of Te-Se (the Se took a major backseat to Ni though, of course), as well as obvious Fi, for anyone who has trouble distinguishing Fi from Fe (e.g. the part about other people just dealing with their own issues without you accommodating your own values to uphold theirs).


----------



## Bazinga187

chip said:


> I'm bending my thumb against almost the middle of my forearm.


Oooh, I can do that!


----------



## chip

Bazinga187 said:


> Oooh, I can do that!


You mah damn sister, that's all I gotta say and I have a batman shirt. Shitchea.


----------



## alyssa_

Helmet camera! 

Not my fastest run, but whatever.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

^Nice!
What's that music? Good call--it compliments the video very well.


----------



## alyssa_

Thanks! 

The first song is "We Could Be Forever" by Bonobo and the second is "Snakes in the Grass" by Quantic.

Coincidentally, I accidentally ran over a snake on the trail. Not sure if you can spot it in the video, haha.


----------



## chip

glarbinator said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The first song is "We Could Be Forever" by Bonobo and the second is "Snakes in the Grass" by Quantic.
> 
> Coincidentally, I accidentally ran over a snake on the trail. Not sure if you can spot it in the video, haha.


Bonobo is awesome. Dinosaurs is my favorite song by them.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

glarbinator said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The first song is "We Could Be Forever" by Bonobo and the second is "Snakes in the Grass" by Quantic.
> 
> Coincidentally, I accidentally ran over a snake on the trail. Not sure if you can spot it in the video, haha.


At what time in the video did you squish the snake? 
I'm going to have to look for it now.


----------



## Arno




----------



## Vaan

here we go - Close enough ^^

IMGP0762.mp4 video by vaan77 - Photobucket


----------



## Agent Blackout

Spades said:


> Warning: The following may scar you for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs are bad =P



sexy lololol
damn i laughed hard


----------



## Spades

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Gee, how did I miss this? I totally agree with the youtube comment on your video about you reeking of introverted intuition! I feel less alone in the universe, haha. I got a ton of Te-Se (the Se took a major backseat to Ni though, of course), as well as obvious Fi, for anyone who has trouble distinguishing Fi from Fe (e.g. the part about other people just dealing with their own issues without you accommodating your own values to uphold theirs).


Whooo! Thanks. I think I figured out why I thought I have both Ni and Ne, I think I was confusing my Se-Ni combo for Ne. Now it's all solved, yaay!


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

RabbitHeart said:


> You are so ridiculously adorable. Like a baby bunny on meth. Not that meth is adorable, but you know, it'd make it ridiculous.


Well, it's Easter Weekend in Iowa, so I can say with some certainty that meth addled bunnies are fabulous.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Here is my first attempt at a video. 










bowieownsmysoul.wmv - YouTube

And I don't think it will be my last either. It was so much fun to make that I want to make more video diary entries. The next one will include my fabulous golden retriever.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I was asked to make this. None of it is that useful, I'm sorry. But yeah this is me =]


----------



## Zeptometer

Grac3 said:


> Well why not?  I mean, if this is my great, great, great, great (x12) grandfather (which it is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why couldn't you be related to the cats? Makes sense to me! In case you were wondering, he was a bit delusional. I guess he thought he was playing the violin.


I have never seen you on this site before, but based on this post and your avatar, you are my new best friend.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

So, I have created my own vlog on youtube. Here are three more videos, entitled, Day off, Dog Lick, and Work.











Day Off: Day off.wmv - YouTube
Dog Lick:







*



 *

*Work: work.wmv - YouTube*







Share







Add to







Cancel


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Andy Wordhole.wmv - YouTube
100%


----------



## Einstein

viva said:


> Going off on a brief ramble about extroversion...


This video was very helpful in trying to decide if I am an introvert or an extrovert!


----------



## Dark NiTe

Spades said:


> Personal tings. Might delete soon. =)


You don't believe in an objective view of morals? False, what you subsequently described was actually utilitarianism/greatest happiness principle, or GHP. Which is my personal choice 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utilitarianism


----------



## Spades

benr3600 said:


> You don't believe in an objective view of morals? False, what you subsequently described was actually utilitarianism/greatest happiness principle, or GHP. Which is my personal choice


Ah, but I have no particular attachment to it. I'm aware of the concept, I found it very pleasing when I first heard about it, but I don't consciously go around following it, nor do I believe it's the universal set of rules.


----------



## Metamorphoses

5w6 rant - first video attempt

I think I'll start making these on my channel just as a mini project to see if I will change over the summer with my composure or confidence on camera. This was a great way to procrastinate and felt good afterwords. :happy:

Maybe I'll cover some topics that are little bit more interesting in later videos.

Was my German convincing at all? I want to practice it more but sometimes I feel like I don't have that right accent when saying it.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Criticisms and opinions encouraged!


----------



## Stufreddy

A video from a few years ago. Just ranting..


----------



## Figure

Here's my take on INTJ Fi.


----------



## Subtle Murder

I have an audition tomorrow night for a local community theatre play. I have to perform a monolgue in an English accent (my own accent is Australian), so I thought I would have a go at it and record myself so I could watch back for pronunciation and delivery. Note: I am _not_ a professional actor. I don't claim to be good at this. Also, this was a cursory read-through. I haven't memorized the monologue just yet, so it's not really _performed_ so much as it's _read_. 

Either way, here it is. This is one of the least awkward videos I've made, so I felt like sharing it.


----------



## InfiniteVictory

*My First Vi-log*

*HELLO!
*​I decided to try my hand at vlogging. Guess what type I am!  By the way, if you have any suggestions on how to improve my video performance or speech, let me know! I'm really new at this...
​


----------



## thunder

@alyssa_ : that looks like a fun ride! what kind of bike do you have?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

TickTalk said:


> This will be my third posting of this video! Here's me a month into contact juggling. (Two months as of april 20th 2011)


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_

thunder said:


> @_alyssa__ : that looks like a fun ride! what kind of bike do you have?


It's fun indeed!

Right now I have an old GT i-drive that's about 11 years old now, haha. It needs a loooot of TLC--it gets pretty sketchy and unstable.


----------



## Audrey

A few recent clips of myself hula hooping.


----------



## Nomenclature

@_Audrey_ I hoop too! 

This particular video is a different genre of hooping, but I do on-body too. Fooling around with a 28" LED and single inside wick.






EDIT: Lolol FAAAIILL, I just realized you're one of the hoopers who followed me on Tumblr!


----------



## Resolution

Singing


----------



## Anubis




----------



## Audrey

Nomenclature said:


> @_Audrey_ I hoop too!
> 
> This particular video is a different genre of hooping, but I do on-body too. Fooling around with a 28" LED and single inside wick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Lolol FAAAIILL, I just realized you're one of the hoopers who followed me on Tumblr!


That's awesome, I love the led and fire combo!

And why yes, I do follow you on tumblr.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

my voice is weird and I move WAY too much. lol 
anyway, have fun, and feel free to give your input on my type (MBTI, Enneagram, Instinctual Variant, tritype, *dominant wing* etc)






Edit: I never took my earbuds out LOL. it took someone on Typology Central to point this out to me :laughing:

Edit: @Boss @Ace Face @Marlowe @n2freedom @Wake @Paradigm

what do you think?


----------



## Spades

Ahahaha @_Swordsman of Mana_, I saw you posted and was hoping it'd be a video =P. Are you wearing sunglasses for privacy purposes or something? Hahaha. *Will watch soon*

*Edit*: Aww, *snuggles*!! =P Yeah, the ENFP was quite clear throughout the video. Themes of 7 and 1 came up too. I think what you are thinking is w8 is actually your 3 fix. I can definitely see lots of Id in you, but I still lean 7w6. Since you're Sp, that might seem more w8 but there's still a lack of groundedness that I usually see from 7w8's.
@_Swordsman of Mana_ (Does it work if I tag again? Prolly not...)


----------



## Chipps

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my voice is weird and I move WAY too much. lol
> anyway, have fun, and feel free to give your input on my type (MBTI, Enneagram, Instinctual Variant, tritype, *dominant wing* etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I never took my earbuds out LOL. it took someone on Typology Central to point this out to me :laughing:
> 
> Edit: @_Boss_ @_Ace Face_ @_Marlowe_ @_n2freedom_ @_Wake_ @_Paradigm_
> 
> what do you think?


Must know the name of that wallpaper designer NOW!:tongue:

You dont seem how I thought you'd be.


----------



## Celebok

This is way more spontaneous and unscripted than any other videos I've recorded of myself. It was while I was just out for a walk the other day.

I decided to apply YouTube's new "stabilize" feature, which resulted in my face occasionally becoming distorted, because the original video was so horribly shaky and YouTube's software tried to compensate.


----------



## Anonynony

If I had a topic I could go on & on!


----------



## Baby Spidey

FigureSkater said:


> If I had a topic I could go on & on!


_I love you._

Ahem, anyway. I was watching that today! I really want to get my brain scanned now just to see how similar my brain is!


----------



## Anonynony

Queen Arienrhod said:


> _I love you._
> 
> Ahem, anyway. I was watching that today! I really want to get my brain scanned now just to see how similar my brain is!


Me too! I wonder what my brain looks like. Is it normal, is it leaking out of my head(saw a show on that), is it fifty-million times better than everyone elses? lol

p.s. I'm surprised you watched that much of the video!


----------



## garmypoo

I used the Enneagram questions as prompts for my video. Thanks to @Swordsman of Mana for his video that made me decide to finally put something together!





BTW, I recorded this video in Linux and an el Cheapo webcam using the following command:


> sudo nice -10 mencoder tv:// -v -tv driver=v4l2:width=320:height=240:input=0:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=16000:immediatemode=0:forceaudio -o $1 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:aspect=4/3 -aspect 4:3 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64


Does anyone else have any suggestions for tweaking performance or making it not quite as blurry (it wasn' the physical focus, something to do with the video encoding...) Thanks!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@garmypoo
I see ENFP 9w1>7w6>2w? Sx/Sp
PS: you're cute :wink:


----------



## Celebok

If you have the patience to sit through about 24 minutes of me rambling about why I was mistyped as ISTJ for most of my adult life and still sometimes can come across as ISTJ, even though I now believe I'm an ISTP...


----------



## LibertyPrime

@Swordsman of Mana 

:shocked: You were keeping yer manly smexy voice from me! <_< but I found ye out...yes I did! You are probably the first gay guy I wouldn't be able to instantly spot, maybe give an hour. I'll agree with the w6 in stead of the w8. Its apparent. Sp for sure, sx second.

Anger - is the same for me, that is interesting. Agree with the 1 fix.

You are cute/hott btw.

(has deja vu feeling)


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Celebok said:


> This was from a few years ago...


l don't really understand why this made me laugh so hard. LOL. 

Just lol.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


Just saw your videos, you look so 7w6 (especially because of the eyes expression - i know plenty 7w6 who have the same expression). So I think your tritype is 7w6 > 3w4 > 1w2. Not sure of variant stacking - it both look Sx/Sp or Sp/Sx.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> :shocked: You were keeping yer manly smexy voice from me! <_< but I found ye out...yes I did! You are probably the first gay guy I wouldn't be able to instantly spot, maybe give an hour. I'll agree with the w6 in stead of the w8. Its apparent. Sp for sure, sx second.
> 
> Anger - is the same for me, that is interesting. Agree with the 1 fix.
> 
> *You are cute/hott btw.*
> 
> (has deja vu feeling)


:blushed: why thank you :wink:


----------



## Spades

@Swordsman of Mana

Just watched your second video and I enjoyed it ^_^ Nothing new to add to my assessment in terms of typing. I think it's awesome you show how extroverts also require time alone to reflect. Misconceptions about extroversion is why many E's mistype as I's. I love how you acknowledge discovering your faults and blind spots. I like the clipboard too =P

Tea lovers, whooo~!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Spades said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> Just watched your second video and I enjoyed it ^_^ Nothing new to add to my assessment in terms of typing. I think it's awesome you show how extroverts also require time alone to reflect. Misconceptions about extroversion is why many E's mistype as I's.


well, ENFP Sp/Sx's (I'm sticking with Sp/Sx at the moment) do at least lol



> I love how you acknowledge discovering your faults and blind spots.


it's not easy, self awareness is painful sometimes =(



> I like the clipboard too =P


I thought it would make me seem more professional :laughing:



> Tea lovers, whooo~!!


couldn't live without it :wink:


----------



## Celebok

Zippity Boppity Doop Dap said:


> l don't really understand why this made me laugh so hard. LOL.
> 
> Just lol.


Heh. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## xEmilyx

Metamorphoses said:


> A sequel to my original 5w6 video I posted almost 3 months ago...
> 
> Any weird oddities you feel like pointing out go ahead! I like to hear some observations. I'm sure about having 5w6 and 2w1 in my tri-types, but I am not sure what order and if I have 1w9 or 9w1 in there as well.


haha you kindof remind me of me with some of your facial expressions lol
you're also super cute! :3


----------



## Incognita

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Chipps_ @_Boss_ @_Paradigm_ @_Marlowe_ @_n2freedom_ @_Dark Romantic_
> 
> I posted another video of myself in a more "chill" mood. my 6 wing and 3w4 and 1w9 fixes are more evident and it gives a better idea of the more introverted side of the ENFP (I actually seem more like an INFP, INFJ or INTJ in this video). also, I forgot to take my earphones out AGAIN! but I remembered and removed them halfway through the video LOL
> 
> I'll post the two videos back to back for comparison (I'm still a little fidgety, but I think I've gotten better)


What tea are you drinking?  Watermelon what now? It sounds amazing...

Wow, okay.. I just realized how random this comment was... so I'm just going to leave awkwardly now.. Kay bye.


----------



## Incognita

Anubis said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Incognita
Bai Mu Dan (White Peony in English). it's a white tea made from the buds and two surrounding leaves of the tea plant (camilla sinensis) the taste is light and sweet and has an almost honeydew melon sort of flavor to it. 

brewing instructions
- 1-2 tablespoons of tea per 8 ounce cup. they say to use only 1 tablespoon, but personally I think this is WAYY too light (and I generally like my tea medium to light. I am not a typical westerner who likes coffee strength black tea), so I use 1.5-2 tablespoons depending on the size of the cup I'm using.
- water temperature ~175-185 degrees (Fahrenheit) or 75-80 degrees (Celsius)

I got it from Rishi tea (you can get a pretty decent price if you buy by the pound. I think it's about $30 and a pound lasts a LONG time)


----------



## xEmilyx

I did this at 4 am...lol i'm tired, and yeah it's kindof boring sorry! XD


----------



## cityofcircuits

@Emily

yep.....stuff....lol

nice accent too haha....btw I'm about to post an interaction video soon.....so be forewarned that it'll be terrible lol


----------



## Einstein

xEmilyx said:


> I did this at 4 am...lol i'm tired, and yeah it's kindof boring sorry! XD


Wow and I thought my INFJ was weird.


----------



## xEmilyx

Einstein said:


> Wow and I thought my INFJ was weird.


yay weirdness! XD lol


----------



## Einstein

xEmilyx said:


> yay weirdness! XD lol


Well weird is better than boring!


----------



## Spades

Hahaha just found and posted a video of me from *September 2009*. First week of my Fall 2009 co-op term. Learning all the ropes of what the hell I'm doing. Nervous energy, whooo~ ^_^

[video=facebook;3526350131645]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3526350131645[/video]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Spades
based on this video, I would have guessed you were ENFP (you seemed clearly P but also had a sort of TJ-ish energy about you that seems Te-ish) 6w7/6w5 Sp/Sx (I think 7w6 is right for you though. you seem to have a lot of 5 integration)


----------



## Spades

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Spades_
> based on this video, I would have guessed you were ENFP (you seemed clearly P but also had a sort of TJ-ish energy about you that seems Te-ish) 6w7/6w5 Sp/Sx (I think 7w6 is right for you though. you seem to have a lot of 5 integration)


I appreciate the input but here's why this video is horrible for typing purposes, _especially_ enneagram:

~ I'm regurgitating information. There is *no* internal thought process of new ideas.
~ I'm trying to explain ideas I just learned (probably second time through judging by the prepared books opened at appropriate pages).
~ I have stage fright. (Also slight social anxiety but that shouldn't matter here).
~ I'm discussing one topic only, in a somewhat business-like manner, withholding personal insights.
~ This is not me in my "natural state" acting naturally. Ideally I should not be aware I'm being recorded.
~ There is *no* indication of my core motivations/fears/etc.

I'm certain in my enneagram and definitely NT by MBTI definitions (the CF's can go have a picnic away from me).


----------



## FlaviaGemina

How do I put a video on youtube?
I wanna have my own "show" so that I can put everyone to sleep and take over the world 

OK, I guess step 1. is "Buy a webcam (?can I use a webcam to record stuff or does it have to be a proper camera?) and a microphone." 
What next? Please say I don't need a proper cam because I haven't got any money for that. ....


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Spades said:


> I appreciate the input but here's why this video is horrible for typing purposes, _especially_ enneagram:
> ~ I'm regurgitating information. There is *no* internal thought process of new ideas.
> ~ I'm trying to explain ideas I just learned (probably second time through judging by the prepared books opened at appropriate pages).
> ~ I have stage fright. (Also slight social anxiety but that shouldn't matter here).
> ~ I'm discussing one topic only, in a somewhat business-like manner, withholding personal insights.
> ~ This is not me in my "natural state" acting naturally. Ideally I should not be aware I'm being recorded.
> ~ There is *no* indication of my core motivations/fears/etc.


oh I agree with all of this
precisely why I said _would have_ as opposed to "I think you are type..."



> I'm certain in my enneagram and definitely NT by MBTI definitions (the CF's can go have a picnic away from me).


NF vs NT doesn't mean anything (Keirsey is whack, sorry but it's true). I see Ne and Te which means you're probably either an ESTJ or ENFP, but I definitely do not think you are an ESTJ. also, you're Sp/Sx, which is the most introverted instinctual variant and ENFPs often mistype as introverts. also, there are _way_ more ENFPs who mistype as INTJs than the other way around (been there myself). ENFPs with strong Te, especially if they are Sp/Sx, do not look anything like the stereotypical F or the stereotypical ExxP (or the stereotypical 7 for that matter lol). they are much more rational, can easily look like NTJs (nothing like your stereotypical butterfly chasing, gentle spirit ENFP that's for sure)


----------



## Kito

This is me attempting to do flips on a trampoline. They're not even backflips and I still can't do them. :frustrating: Oh well, we all had a good laugh watching each other attempting to do it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Kito
I'm gonna be blunt, you're hot as hell


----------



## turmauge

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Kito_I'm gonna be blunt, you're hot as hell


Seconded!! 

Damnnn just checked @_Kito_'s age, I might still go to jail for this but


----------



## Kito

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Kito_
> I'm gonna be blunt, you're hot as hell





turmauge said:


> Seconded!!
> 
> Damnnn just checked @_Kito_'s age, I might still go to jail for this but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously got the biggest grin on my face right now. Hey, I'm legal in my country.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Erhem..... Watch my amazing "show". Here's the first bit. Co-starring my ISTJ husband and some sheep with special needs. Will explain all about the Wirral in Episode 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Spades

Swordsman of Mana said:


> NF vs NT doesn't mean anything (Keirsey is whack, sorry but it's true). I see Ne and Te which means you're probably either an ESTJ or ENFP, but I definitely do not think you are an ESTJ. also, you're Sp/Sx, which is the most introverted instinctual variant and ENFPs often mistype as introverts. also, there are _way_ more ENFPs who mistype as INTJs than the other way around (been there myself). ENFPs with strong Te, especially if they are Sp/Sx, do not look anything like the stereotypical F or the stereotypical ExxP (or the stereotypical 7 for that matter lol). they are much more rational, can easily look like NTJs (nothing like your stereotypical butterfly chasing, gentle spirit ENFP that's for sure)


Oh I entirely agree that Keirsey is whack =P I even have the temperament forums hidden on my PerC so I don't have to be reminded of their sorry existence. The sorting doesn't even make sense function-wise and only serves to create massive stereotypes, segregation, and type-superiority-snowflake complex.

What I meant by "NT" is that I fit N and T *very well* in the MBTI descriptions of them as individual letters. I also fit I and J fairly well but I'm open to the idea they could go either way. I know most people here focus on the functions but at least MBTI as a separate system is more standardized and established. I don't mind having two separate types because they are two separate measures.

@_FlaviaGemina_, nice videos! I can definitely see that Ni speculation, especially in the first one.


----------



## nonnaci

@*Spades*

Regarding the 2009 video. I see a healthy dose of Te communication to the point of overtaking whatever expression a second extraverted function would have. I don't often type by body language but when you withdraw inward, it's at points where you retrieve facts / recollect data with an Si "glare". Take this with a grain of salt but I'd say estj isn't far off.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Spades said:


> measures.
> 
> @_FlaviaGemina_, nice videos! I can definitely see that Ni speculation, especially in the first one.


Thanks. LOL, I didn't even try to do any INTJ things on purpose. What Ni speculation?
Hehe, I'll do another soon.


----------



## StElmosDream

@*FlaviaGemina* 
Cute videos (sadly Wirrel or liverpool festivals have gotten much smaller everywhere in the last few years). Would it be possible to see your 'natural' hair colour in one of the videos eventually?

Bit unsure if you read my messages as well.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

StElmosDream said:


> @*FlaviaGemina*
> Cute videos (sadly Wirrel or liverpool festivals have gotten much smaller everywhere in the last few years). Would it be possible to see your 'natural' hair colour in one of the videos eventually?
> 
> Bit unsure if you read my messages as well.


LOL, I'd like to get my natural hair colour back, but I can't because that would involve growing out the bleach. I'd look like a skunk and I couldn't go to work like that.
I wouldn't mind about the festival getting smaller as such, but it's gotten less varied. I suppose lots of the producers are very small enterprises and there isn't much demand for them because not many people are into alternative/organic/local etc food so they have to give up  
Messages? Where on youtube? I'll go check


----------



## StElmosDream

FlaviaGemina said:


> LOL, I'd like to get my natural hair colour back, but I can't because that would involve growing out the bleach. I'd look like a skunk and I couldn't go to work like that.
> I wouldn't mind about the festival getting smaller as such, but it's gotten less varied. I suppose lots of the producers are very small enterprises and there isn't much demand for them because not many people are into alternative/organic/local etc food so they have to give up
> Messages? Where on youtube? I'll go check


At least you'd be able to return to darker colours within 1-3 re-dyes it seems?


----------



## FlaviaGemina

StElmosDream said:


> At least you'd be able to return to darker colours within 1-3 re-dyes it seems?


I would have thought so. But the hair stylist at Toni and Guy said not to do that because it makes things worse. Didn't understand her explanations because she spoke Scouse  She mainly said CH and RRRRR


----------



## Inguz

Kito said:


> One day perhaps. :tongue: I'll wait for a good day when I'm comfortable with my appearance, I guess.


Haven't you posted a video at some point?


----------



## Kito

Inguz said:


> Haven't you posted a video at some point?


Only the trampoline one.


----------



## Inguz

Kito said:


> Only the trampoline one.


Ah, right. I had a vague image of that in the back of my head. I was right though!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

oh, I forgot to mention @fourtines. what do you think? (the video is on the previous page)


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Here's an oldie I managed to dig up while micromanaging my old HDDs.

I was having a bit of a bad day (as you might notice), but it ended on a "sweet" note. INTP friend recording and we're just goofing off with our latest diabetes-inducing invention.


----------



## Spades

That took no time to upload. Many fun days lie ahead.


----------



## Thalassa

@Swordsman of Mana 

Yes, I can believe you can be a cold icy bitch! Seriously, though, I agree you're absolutely Fi, that's readily apparent.


----------



## Bricolage

Spades said:


> That took no time to upload. Many fun days lie ahead.


The sepia tone was pretty sexy and the default setting reminded me of Scanner Darkly.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

fourtines said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> Yes, I can believe you can be a cold icy bitch! Seriously, though, I agree you're absolutely Fi, that's readily apparent.


it's the 3w4 and 1w9 fixes :laughing:


----------



## Celebok

My attempt to demonstrate my supposed "mechanical" abilities as an ISTP, by fixing my bathroom fan...


----------



## Deja Vu

type vid i did





try me out. i had a webcam. i was bored.


----------



## JoanCrawford

christicake said:


> Do any other INTJ's get weird in the mirror or when they see themselves in the camera? or is that just me. I was jetlagged after flying to Scotland. At any rate, this is me in a weird mood.


XD You look like so much fun!


----------



## Deja Vu

what'd i just wi--nevermind.


----------



## candyoverlord

Does it have to be us talking about our types? Because my sister (ENFJ) and I(INTP) share a vlogging channel and our styles are very... different.

youtube.com/mysistervlogs


----------



## Joseph

If someone gives me some questions, I'll post a video of myself answering them. My whole poise is crazy depressing and dreary though, so be warned. I guess it will be a nice way to have people tell me what MBTI I am, enneagram too if you can catch that through video.


----------



## Deja Vu




----------



## cue5c

I recorded this a while ago and never posted it so here you go:


----------



## Tainted Streetlight

Just posted an ENTP video on that forum that I might as well bring it here.


----------



## Bricolage

cue5c said:


> I recorded this a while ago and never posted it so here you go:


The squinting eyes thing is Si and the flitting looks thing is Ne. Where's the prize?! :tongue:


----------



## cue5c

unctuousbutler said:


> The squinting eyes thing is Si and the flitting looks thing is Ne. Where's the prize?! :tongue:


Every time you see a child smile, know it's me inside of it. That's the prize. You win. roud:


----------



## BlueG

cue5c said:


> I recorded this a while ago and never posted it so here you go:


You're so funny. :laughing:


----------



## cue5c

BlueG said:


> You're so funny. :laughing:


I'm also mildly drunk, but you can ask @Professor Plum about it.

(Thanks =P )


----------



## The Doc

cue5c said:


> Every time you see a child smile, know it's me inside of it. That's the prize. You win. roud:


----------



## cue5c

professor plum said:


>


why is a bear handing out seals?


----------



## The Doc

cue5c said:


> why is a bear handing out seals?


O noes! Pedobear made the seal cry!!


----------



## stephiphi

Do videos posted here have to be MBTI-related? :O


----------



## Kitten

This is a video I made of me and my long distance significant other, Shorttail (that's the username he goes by here at PerC). :3 We met on the internet, and despite an 8 year age gap and over 4,000 miles between us, we eventually started a romantic relationship. However, when we started the relationship, I told him we'd have to wait FOUR YEARS before we could meet in person for the first time. So we waited.. and succeeded!

I was able to film the exact moment we first met at the airport, along with other moments from his month-and-a-half stay here. :3


----------



## Bricolage

Kitten said:


> This is a video I made of me and my long distance significant other, Shorttail (that's the username he goes by here at PerC). :3 We met on the internet, and despite an 8 year age gap and over 4,000 miles between us, we eventually started a romantic relationship. However, when we started the relationship, I told him we'd have to wait FOUR YEARS before we could meet in person for the first time. So we waited.. and succeeded!
> 
> I was able to film the exact moment we first met at the airport, along with other moments from his month-and-a-half stay here. :3


There is so much NF mush in this video. I love it. 

Also, the proof's in the pudding. Y'all can't bowl (see: 3:50). 

It's also apparent that 1:50 set off an unruly NF ticker tape parade globally. :kitteh:


----------



## AllisonDori




----------



## Bricolage

allisonjeanfowler said:


>


All right, two things - almost everyone is less interesting than they seem and INTJs are the rarest _female_ type...allegedly. 

Pretty apt Joseph Stalin-despondent-opening-may-I-slit-my-wrists-now-merciless-INTJ music as well. 

I lied...and watched more of the video...third thing - ISTJs are ridiculously serious as well. :crazy:


----------



## goastfarmer

Randomass video is random. Just so you know. Let's see how long this lasts in this thread.


----------



## Sonny

I got lost in what I was talking about near the end, but it happens in one take or it doesn't happen at all, so here t'is in all my ENTP E9 faux-glory. The good news for those with short attention spans is as one of your kind I like short videos.


----------



## Wellsy

stephiphi said:


> Do videos posted here have to be MBTI-related? :O


I doubt it, US! THE PEOPLE MAKE THE RULES!
I'm sure it would be somewhat sweet for a video to not mention a combination of four letters.


----------



## Sina

@Kitten
Aw, that was beautiful. I wish you a very successful relationship. Most people don't realize it, but distance can never hold back people who truly, passionately want to overcome it.


----------



## Cloudlight

I am so sorry for the truly unacceptable video quality. The white noise in the background is a ginormous river.





For me, climbing means to pick one route and get to the top without falling. This process can take days, months, or years. It is quite a simple lifestyle, suitable for your very own ISTP. 

Most common inquiries:
1) "Do you free climb?" 
-Yes. Free climbing only means that there is no use of gear to hold your body weight. Free climbing simply indicates that one must use her/his own abilities to ascend.
2) "Do you climb with no ropes?" (This is what people usually want to know when they ask Question #1)
-I have, but I do so rarely. Usually if I free solo it is on terrain that I know well and is easy for me.
3) "Have you ever fallen?"
-Yes, and quite often. In the last minute of the video I decided to take a fall. Falling is usually safer than one might think. 
4) "How hard is that?"
-Climbs are graded on an agreed upon scale. Grades consist of two separate numbers, always beginning with a "5." The "5" indicates that the terrain requires a rope and actual climbing. A second number paired with a letter follows the preceding number to indicate difficulty. For instance, a 5.10a will (in theory) be easier than a 5.10b. A 5.10c will be easier than a 5.10d. After the "d", the second number will increase by one, e.g. 5.10a, 5.10b, 5.10c, 5.10d, 5.11a, 5.11b, etc, etc...

Currently the hardest grade in the world is 5.15c. This grade has been climbed by one person in the world. Roughly 20% of the climbing population can climb at the 5.12 grade. Less than 10% can climb something rated 5.13. Less than 1% can climb at the 5.14 and up grades. The climb that I am on in the video is currently graded 5.13d.


----------



## Starlequin

This is me when I had more hair.


----------



## DirtyMink

*Entp*


----------



## DirtyMink

*ENTP VIDDY : What is the strange lights....*

You have three seconds to guess....


----------



## echidna1000

Celebok said:


> This is way more spontaneous and unscripted than any other videos I've recorded of myself. It was while I was just out for a walk the other day.
> 
> I decided to apply YouTube's new "stabilize" feature, which resulted in my face occasionally becoming distorted, because the original video was so horribly shaky and YouTube's software tried to compensate.


You seem like an SLI in Socionics.


----------



## intrasearching

Began a new channel, did away with the old one.


----------



## VictoriaB

So a little while back my friends and I decided to make a bunch of videos. I think this may be more beneficial because we are just acting normal when we're all together.

The one holding the camera in the beginning is a ESFJ, the one in a green hoody is ENFP, I'm the skinnier one a ISTP, and the blonde is a ENFJ. 

At the very end the bald guy is a ISTJ, the other female is a ENFJ, and the male in the orange hat is a ISTP.

There is a perfect ISTP gaze that is frequently heard of at 01:40.


EDIT:
There are a few more videos too. There are two friends who are not in this videos. a INFP and another ENFP.


----------



## intrasearching

Idealism & Identity.


----------



## WardRhiannon

I made this a few months ago about my type. Sorry in advance for the crappy webcam.


----------



## devoid

So much sexual insecurity on this forum! So I've made a short video about it.


----------



## rubber soul

Well...here's a video of me almost getting bucked off a horse! lol
skip to :59


----------



## The King Of Dreams

devoid said:


> So much sexual insecurity on this forum! So I've made a short video about it.


That was awesome. I feel so much better now. Thank you :happy:


----------



## nessarific

This about sums me up

This was a class project during my final semester of human service work... I really enjoyed putting this together!


----------



## Nomenclature

Hoop progress foookyeeaahh.


----------



## PlacentaCake

INTJayin - music video about INTJ stereotypes (comedy). I made the song and vid for fun.


----------



## PlacentaCake

...and this is just me talking about boxing yourself in while talking online. Tis my first time making a video like this.


----------



## L'Empereur

christicake said:


> ...and this is just me talking about boxing yourself in while talking online. Tis my first time making a video like this.


Excellent ending.


----------



## Celebok

I recorded this earlier this week. With my knowledge that I'm an ISTP, I take the HumanMetrics typology test, the most popular online personality test, to demonstrate how unreliable it is.


----------



## Bricolage

Nomenclature said:


> Hoop progress foookyeeaahh.


Who said the US is behind in math and sciences? Dance, girl, dance. :laughing:


----------



## Feathers Falling

Nomenclature said:


> Hoop progress foookyeeaahh.


Oh.... my god..... 

YOU'RE FREAKIN AMAZING.

Holy crap!! You're by far the best hoola hooper I've seen! I haven't seen that many, but damn, I've been in the rave scene for a while, and I did NOT KNOW you could do that with a hoola hoop, much less 4!!!! I'm jealous, I could never be that coordinated with my body. You sensors, grrr :kitteh:

Amazing :3

I may or may not have a girl crush on you xD

jk jk ^_^


----------



## Feathers Falling

But I'm glad I discovered this thread  

I may or may not have an addiction to watching type vids haha :kitteh:

I wanna make one...


----------



## voicetrocity

christicake said:


> ...and this is just me talking about boxing yourself in while talking online. Tis my first time making a video like this.


Great video! Lots of valid points, and you had me laughing as well. 

And P.S.- Thanks for the shout out to the "boring" ESFP's.


----------



## peabrane

So this turned out longer than I expected.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

christicake said:


> INTJayin - music video about INTJ stereotypes (comedy). I made the song and vid for fun.


This is art; it's better than some of Nicki Minaj's rhymes. You should consider sending it to Lil Wayne, letting him know about the MBTI and how you can immitate personalities better than the harajuku garbaj.


----------



## Einstein

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> But I'm glad I discovered this thread
> 
> I may or may not have an addiction to watching type vids haha :kitteh:
> 
> I wanna make one...


Make one! Please????


----------



## Feathers Falling

Einstein said:


> Make one! Please????


kk I'll make one sooner or later :3 Since you asked so nicely haha ^_^


----------



## Einstein

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> kk I'll make one sooner or later :3 Since you asked so nicely haha ^_^


Yay!


----------



## Feathers Falling

.


----------



## Einstein

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> IT'S TIME!!! It's 7am and I haven't slept.. I work at noon xD But I channeled my sleepless, caffeine-fueled, hyperactive zombie ENFP energy into a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PART II!!


These were fun to watch 

But you never explained why you don't have a bed or a desk


----------



## Feathers Falling

Einstein said:


> These were fun to watch
> 
> But you never explained why you don't have a bed or a desk


haha basically because when you buy new furniture, there's a thing called off-gassing... basically i poisoned=gas chambered myself the first night of new furniture in my room :/ not that fun.


----------



## Einstein

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> haha basically because when you buy new furniture, there's a thing called off-gassing... basically i poisoned=gas chambered myself the first night of new furniture in my room :/ not that fun.


Haha, so you have your bed back now?


----------



## Feathers Falling

Einstein said:


> Haha, so you have your bed back now?


Its out in the living room at the monent. I'll probably keep it out there for a while, I don't like the thought of sleeping on VOCs...


----------



## NT the DC

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> IT'S TIME!!! It's 7am and I haven't slept.. I work at noon xD But I channeled my sleepless, caffeine-fueled, hyperactive zombie ENFP energy into a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PART II!!


I know you said you know you're an ENFP....
But you fit the idea of what a dominant Se user would be like in my mind.


----------



## Feathers Falling

NT the DC said:


> I know you said you know you're an ENFP....
> But you fit the idea of what a dominant Se user would be like in my mind.



Interesting, why is that?

And which one would I be?? 

There's definitely no doubt that I'm Ne Fi Te Si....

When I think of extraverted dom sensor feeling females, I think of superficial, not much below the surface, interested in boys and sex and top 40 hits...

Do I come across like that? o.o

fuck....


----------



## NT the DC

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> Interesting, why is that?
> 
> And which one would I be??
> 
> There's definitely no doubt that I'm Ne Fi Te Si....
> 
> When I think of extraverted dom sensor feeling females, I think of superficial, not much below the surface, interested in boys and sex and top 40 hits...
> 
> Do I come across like that? o.o
> 
> fuck....


Your response makes me think that you definitely being bias towards being an intuitive.
You've attributed quite a negative stereotype to being a Se.

My analysis is pretty simple.

1) You seem to be very interested in doing things, something that seemed to be the theme of your videos

2) I distinctly remember your fixation with ENFP being a "catalyst" but it seemed like your definition of a catalyst was about getting people to do stuff centered around having fun. While that could be described as a trait of an ENFP I would say the definition of the catalyst is different. My understanding of ENFP is that they have causes and interests that may go beyond mainstream and their catalyst function is really about trying to recruit people for a cause to create change. Hence this pic being funny:










3) Se vs Ne... Being that I am an Ne aux, I should have a bit of familiarity with it. Even with a primary function like Ti I still tend to be unsure of something because I can think of different possibilities that are reasonable, it's a constant influx of new information changing my previous understanding. 

When I see you say stuff like "I definitely" "I am certain" "there is no doubt" it doesn't really make me think of Ne dom. The overall theme of Ne is that they have so many possibilities in their head it's pretty hard to be certain. Ne is rather open ended. Se is focusing more on the primary senses so that'd mean they were more decisive they tend to come to more concrete conclusions and less open to new possibilities unless they personally experienced it. With all the possibilities in mind, Ne can come off as introverted for an extrovert as they need to process information alone sometimes. Se don't waste so much time on analysis and do stuff instead of meandering over it.

Se learn by doing and experiencing things. Ne learn more by pondering connections and patterns. Se is more prone to act on an idea and "they live more in the moment" they enjoy sensory novelty. Ne have a lot of interests and can get distracted easily, as a result sometimes they can come off flaky because they change from one interest to another. They're the type of people that can be excited to do something one day then the next be interested in doing something else and change plans.

4) Comparing and contrasting. I have a couple friends who are Se doms and they are very lively and energetic. I would consider them catalyst as well, in that they encourage me to have fun. One friend I tend to go out with and he's always a good time. We laugh a lot and have fun. Another friend doesn't drink but she always wants to do something new and gets bored easy. She is great at making plans in the moment and like an Ne she is pretty awful at planning ahead and sticking with plans. Both of my friends have sides to them where they like to talk to me about serious stuff because they like my feedback so it's not all fun and games with them. But they're not very doom and gloom.

I have a friend who is an ENFP, I'd say that she has energy as well but it's not like the Se doms. She actually thinks she's introverted because people get on her nerves sometimes (she says) and because "sometimes she wants to be alone" (she says lol). Anyway we get along because we both enjoy talking about a diverse topics. Being that she's a Fi user she can come off like a Ti user, the difference is when you talk about the way she feels about things that are values to her. Most the time she won't budge on those things, if they have no attachment to her then she'll be analytical just like me. She reads into things a lot, just like I do...sometimes she reads into things too much (Ne). Sometimes she doesn't read into them enough (Fi) heh. 

So simply put you remind me a lot more of Se people I know.
Its not because you're superficial, like top 40 hits, or interested in boys and sex.
The Se doms are interested in sex as are most people.
One may like top 40 hits the other likes older music for some reason.
Both can come off as superficial but that's not a negative thing. To me superficial people are simply people that "wear their heart on their sleeve" ie: they are easy to read because they tell you what's going on. They have an easier time expressing what's going on in their heads. I can suggest a way to potentially solve a problem and they're more likely to do it because they trust my analysis and are action oriented and learn by doing. That's a large reason we get along.

Some people who are "deep" don't even recognize the processes that are going on within them or what to do about it or if they want to even do somethings about it. It doesn't mean they are better or worse people, it simply means that they are less consciously aware and less decisive then an Se dom.


----------



## Dauntless

NT the DC said:


> Your response makes me think that you definitely being bias towards being an intuitive.
> You've attributed quite a negative stereotype to being a Se.
> 
> My analysis is pretty simple.
> 
> 1) You seem to be very interested in doing things, something that seemed to be the theme of your videos
> 
> 2) I distinctly remember your fixation with ENFP being a "catalyst" but it seemed like your definition of a catalyst was about getting people to do stuff centered around having fun. While that could be described as a trait of an ENFP I would say the definition of the catalyst is different. My understanding of ENFP is that they have causes and interests that may go beyond mainstream and their catalyst function is really about trying to recruit people for a cause to create change. Hence this pic being funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Se vs Ne... Being that I am an Ne aux, I should have a bit of familiarity with it. Even with a primary function like Ti I still tend to be unsure of something because I can think of different possibilities that are reasonable, it's a constant influx of new information changing my previous understanding.
> 
> When I see you say stuff like "I definitely" "I am certain" "there is no doubt" it doesn't really make me think of Ne dom. The overall theme of Ne is that they have so many possibilities in their head it's pretty hard to be certain. Ne is rather open ended. Se is focusing more on the primary senses so that'd mean they were more decisive they tend to come to more concrete conclusions and less open to new possibilities unless they personally experienced it. With all the possibilities in mind, Ne can come off as introverted for an extrovert as they need to process information alone sometimes. Se don't waste so much time on analysis and do stuff instead of meandering over it.
> 
> Se learn by doing and experiencing things. Ne learn more by pondering connections and patterns. Se is more prone to act on an idea and "they live more in the moment" they enjoy sensory novelty. Ne have a lot of interests and can get distracted easily, as a result sometimes they can come off flaky because they change from one interest to another. They're the type of people that can be excited to do something one day then the next be interested in doing something else and change plans.
> 
> 4) Comparing and contrasting. I have a couple friends who are Se doms and they are very lively and energetic. I would consider them catalyst as well, in that they encourage me to have fun. One friend I tend to go out with and he's always a good time. We laugh a lot and have fun. Another friend doesn't drink but she always wants to do something new and gets bored easy. She is great at making plans in the moment and like an Ne she is pretty awful at planning ahead and sticking with plans. Both of my friends have sides to them where they like to talk to me about serious stuff because they like my feedback so it's not all fun and games with them. But they're not very doom and gloom.
> 
> I have a friend who is an ENFP, I'd say that she has energy as well but it's not like the Se doms. She actually thinks she's introverted because people get on her nerves sometimes (she says) and because "sometimes she wants to be alone" (she says lol). Anyway we get along because we both enjoy talking about a diverse topics. Being that she's a Fi user she can come off like a Ti user, the difference is when you talk about the way she feels about things that are values to her. Most the time she won't budge on those things, if they have no attachment to her then she'll be analytical just like me. She reads into things a lot, just like I do...sometimes she reads into things too much (Ne). Sometimes she doesn't read into them enough (Fi) heh.
> 
> So simply put you remind me a lot more of Se people I know.
> Its not because you're superficial, like top 40 hits, or interested in boys and sex.
> The Se doms are interested in sex as are most people.
> One may like top 40 hits the other likes older music for some reason.
> Both can come off as superficial but that's not a negative thing. To me superficial people are simply people that "wear their heart on their sleeve" ie: they are easy to read because they tell you what's going on. They have an easier time expressing what's going on in their heads. I can suggest a way to potentially solve a problem and they're more likely to do it because they trust my analysis and are action oriented and learn by doing. That's a large reason we get along.
> 
> Some people who are "deep" don't even recognize the processes that are going on within them or what to do about it or if they want to even do somethings about it. It doesn't mean they are better or worse people, it simply means that they are less consciously aware and less decisive then an Se dom.


Thanking post for thoughtful response, REVOKING THANKS FOR NO VIDEO OF SUPERSECRET NT THE DC! (I raced over here when I saw the title, all excited I would get to see you/hear your voice and came to find text. BOO!) :kitteh:


----------



## Feathers Falling

@_Dauntless_ You're right, I shouldn't have given the negative stereotype of an ESFP female. I got really sensitive and jumped to conclusions. 

Why I'm Ne dom: Connections are the things that drive me. Specifically, people connections. The thing that gives me the most energy is when I'm connecting with someone, and helping them improve their lives for the better  I freakin love encouraging people to succeed in work, love, hobbies, etc. I feel it's my mission in life :3 Sometimes all people need is a kick in the ass ^_^ 

I love sitting down with someone and being able to connect with them almost instantly. I love getting in-depth with people and figuring out what makes their brain tick, and what they're insecure and unhapppy about, and try to encourage them to grow and improve in those areas. Most of this I do subconsciously lol. But I always get "I know I just met you but I feel like we've known eachother forever!" or "I don't know why I tell you these things, you're the only person I've ever opened up to this much." or "You should be a psychologists." haha :kitteh: Love it. :3

And new possibilities are the other thing that drives me, and sometimes drives me crazy!! I have about 20 things I want to do after the military... I don't know which one to choose!! I don't want to limit myself, or dedicate myself to something, I'll probably just change my damn mind like always lol!

I'm definitely an Fi aux, I tend to be a bit selfish ;^^ I try not to get TOO involved in people's lives.. I don't want to take care of anyone to where it's a burden on me. I like giving ppl the tools and encouragement to help themselves! Encouragement is almost effortless 

Dwelling on my inner world of feelings gets me sometimes. But I'm very open with my feelings ^_^ But a lot I keep to myself so I don't negatively affect other people. I characteristically have strong inner values that I do my best to adhere to, unlike most of the ESFPs that I've met that I was comparing myself to when you told me you thought I was Sensor dom..

But my hobbies include reading novels in traditional Chinese and playing RPGs for hours alone in my room. I do like to party, but I would say I'm introverted and alone about 85% of the week. I'm really quiet and shy at work, unless there are one or two ppl I'm comfortable with, then I'll be my normal, silly self ^_^

Why my Si is my weakest function: when I'm stressed the smallest chest pain is a heart attack! Interestingly, this applies to my car as well :/ Slightest sound makes me go... WTF WHATS WRONG!!?!? I rarely trust my sensory data. And am often wrong with it lol!! My brain makes too many weird connections, and people are always like wtf, are you high? Strange thing is, I usually know something is wrong (in the physical world or in a situation), I just can't describe why, and often jump to wrong conclusions.

My nickname at work is "flakey" because when I was stressed, I would say I'd do all these things but only pick one or none and bail out all the time. I don't do that when I'm healthy, thank god lol.


And I do envy Sensors, I wish I was more in-tune with my surroundings and less absentminded, more coordinated, and a better driver! I wish I could live in the moment  My mind is always months ahead of me though, to the next biggest adventure I'm scheming :3 

I just didn't think I'd come off as a sensor in my video.. I guess it's not a bad thing ;^_^ I think my filler words are 'definitely' and 'certain' and 'actually' perhaps because I was always so unsure of things growing up, and I like to appear more sure of myself to people, more solid and less of a pushover... Being around a bunch of STs and NTs in the military kinda makes you feel bad when you're an NF... my brain works so differently, and it's difficult for me to express my thoughts, so it's tough  But I'm in a job where my Ne is used and appreciated  So maybe in that sense I'm appearing how I want to appear haha. I dunno ;^_^

But I usually only say certain when I'm pretty much 100% positive about something. Then again, the words just get in there as fillers all the time now anyways. I did take a cognitive functions test, not that I ever put much stock into those tests, but it gives a good general idea... It says my Se is actually more developed than my Te or Si by a smidgen... I write that up to being a 7. ^_^ 

And maybe my military experience and adderall has made me appear as more of a "takes in the world in the moment" kinda person.. more situationally aware and sensory-focused. But my head is still always in the clouds!! I'm so weird lol.

But yeah.. Ok I'll make more vids some day  I'll try and be more organized next time!


----------



## Dauntless

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> @_Dauntless_ You're right, I shouldn't have given the negative stereotype of an ESFP female. I got really sensitive and jumped to conclusions.


Not at all, you are fine by me :happy:


----------



## Feathers Falling

oops I meant to tag @NT the DC in that long post ;^_^


----------



## NT the DC

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> @_Dauntless_ You're right, I shouldn't have given the negative stereotype of an ESFP female. I got really sensitive and jumped to conclusions.
> 
> Why I'm Ne dom: Connections are the things that drive me. Specifically, people connections. The thing that gives me the most energy is when I'm connecting with someone, and *helping them improve their lives for the better*  I freakin love encouraging people to succeed in work, love, hobbies, etc. I feel it's my mission in life :3 Sometimes all people need is a kick in the ass ^_^


I'd say that seems a lot like a function of F.



> I love sitting down with someone and being able to connect with them almost instantly. I love getting in-depth with people and figuring out what makes their brain tick, and what they're insecure and unhapppy about, and try to *encourage them to grow and improve in those areas.* Most of this I do subconscously lol. But I always get "I know I just met you but I feel like we've known eachother forever!" or "I don't know why I tell you these things, you're the only person I've ever opened up to this much." or "You should be a psychologists." haha :kitteh: Love it. :3


Again seems like F to me.



> And new possibilities are the other thing that drives me, and sometimes drives me crazy!! I have about 20 things I want to do after the military... I don't know which one to choose!! I don't want to limit myself, or dedicate myself to something. I'll probably just change my damn mind like always lol.


Seems like it could be Ne



> I'm definitely an Fi aux, I tend to be a bit selfish ;^^ Inner world of dwelling feelings gets me sometimes. But I characteristically have strong inner values that I do my best to adhere to, unlike most of the ESFPs that I've met that I was comparing myself to when you told me you thought I was Sensor dom..


Well ESFPs are also Fi aux. Fi is probably one of the hardest functions for me to describe. I have an ISFP gf and likely an ESFP mother with a definite ESFP cousin. All are concerned about others and neither is what I'd describe as selfish. It does have to do with their values. 

I guess a way to really contrast it is with Ti, since I am a Ti-dom. I am analytical as opposed to values based in making most of my decisions. Being that I am a Ti dom I focus inward to discern the truths, I consider external factors but ultimately it is a internal analysis that matters. A Te dom would be more concerned with "facts" as facts are things that have been shown to be tangible in the real world it's about things like improving efficiency. To someone like myself their analysis seems too generic. Another way of thinking about it is Te is more likely to go with a proven method or recruit others into their way of thinking.

Ti and Fi are both concerned with inner control. Which is why my ISFP and I relate. We're both hard on ourselves, we're both independent thinkers in that we're more concerned about what our actions say to us then we are what they say to others. A big thing with Fi users is that like Ti users they view Te/Fe statements as generic as well but instead of saying something like generic they may say - shallow or fake when it comes to Fe users. I find that my ISFP tends to think my ESFP cousin is a nice person but manipulative and a liar which comes from a place of trying to impress others at all costs.



> But my hobbies include reading novels in traditional Chinese and playing RPGs for hours alone in my room. I do like to party, but I would say I'm introverted and alone about 85% of the week. I'm really quiet and shy at work, unless there are one or two ppl I'm comfortable with, then I'll be my normal, silly self ^_^


I can't really say that reminds me of any specific type. I think many types can fall into that description.



> Why my Si is my weakest function: when I'm stressed the smallest chest pain is a heart attack! Interestingly, this applies to my car as well :/ Slightest sound makes me go... WTF WHATS WRONG!!?!? I rarely trust my sensory data. And am often wrong with it lol!! My brain makes too many weird connections, and people are always like wtf, are you high? Strange thing is, I usually know something is wrong (in the physical world or in a situation), I just can't describe why, and often jump to wrong conclusions.


I haven't read too much about Si, but my understanding is that the lower on the totem pole the less conscious it is. Supposibly I am Si teritiary and my understanding is that it's really about learning from the past. Being aware of your bodily functions has been used as a description but my understanding is it's more about how much weight you put on traditions and your past experiences in your understanding of the world. Which is why ISTJs and ISFJs are sterotyped as "Traditional".



> My nickname at work is "flakey" because when I was stressed, I would say I'd do all these things but only pick one or none and bail out all the time. I don't do that when I'm healthy, thank god lol.


I think that can be attributed to any perciever and even some J's...specifically with their leisure time. 
I can be flaky as well 



> And I do envy Sensors, I wish I was more in-tune with my surroundings and less absentminded, more coordinated, and a better driver! I wish I could live in the moment  *My mind is always months ahead of me though, to the next biggest adventure I'm scheming *:3


That does sound Ne to me. The question really is how often do you partake in these schemes?
Many of my schemes don't ever transpire but they still do well to excite me 



> I just didn't think I'd come off as a sensor in my video.. I guess it's not a bad thing ;^_^ I think my filler words are 'definitely' and 'certain' and 'actually' perhaps because I was always so unsure of things growing up, and I like to appear more sure of myself to people, more solid and less of a pushover... Being around a bunch of STs and NTs in the military kinda makes you feel bad when you're an NF... my brain works so differently, and it's difficult for me to express my thoughts, so it's tough  But I'm in a job where my Ne is used and appreciated  So maybe in that sense I'm appearing how I want to appear haha. I dunno ;^_^
> 
> But I usually only say certain when I'm pretty much 100% positive about something. Then again, the words just get in there as fillers all the time now anyways. I did take a cognitive functions test, not that I ever put much stock into those tests, but it gives a good general idea... It says my Se is actually more developed than my Te or Si by a smidgen... I write that up to being a 7. ^_^
> 
> And maybe my military experience and adderall has made me appear as more of a "takes in the world in the moment" kinda person.. more situationally aware and sensory-focused. But my head is still always in the clouds!! I'm so weird lol.
> 
> But yeah.. Ok I'll make more vids some day  I'll try and be more organized next time!


Well there are definitely going to be gradients among each personality.
I'd agree with the notion that psychostimulants could effect personality.

Still you remind me more of ESFPs and I don't view mean that in a offensive way and just to put it in perspective we are discussing pseudoscientific hypothesis so we're trying to assign properties that don't really exist. Imaginary labels don't matter at the end of the day.

I also am not convinced you are more in the box of any type I just wanted to share my impression to get your response. Ultimately you know yourself better than I do and ultimately you'll come to your own conclusions regardless of what I say.


----------



## Rafiki

Is this like chatroulette where it's cool if I whip out my wang?


----------



## Rafiki

rubber soul said:


> Well...here's a video of me almost getting bucked off a horse! lol
> skip to :59



Novices are definitely funnier than pros...



you should've fallen!


----------



## Feathers Falling

NT the DC said:


> I'd say that seems a lot like a function of F.
> 
> 
> 
> Again seems like F to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it could be Ne
> 
> 
> 
> Well ESFPs are also Fi aux. Fi is probably one of the hardest functions for me to describe. I have an ISFP gf and likely an ESFP mother with a definite ESFP cousin. All are concerned about others and neither is what I'd describe as selfish. It does have to do with their values.
> 
> I guess a way to really contrast it is with Ti, since I am a Ti-dom. I am analytical as opposed to values based in making most of my decisions. Being that I am a Ti dom I focus inward to discern the truths, I consider external factors but ultimately it is a internal analysis that matters. A Te dom would be more concerned with "facts" as facts are things that have been shown to be tangible in the real world it's about things like improving efficiency. To someone like myself their analysis seems too generic. Another way of thinking about it is Te is more likely to go with a proven method or recruit others into their way of thinking.
> 
> Ti and Fi are both concerned with inner control. Which is why my ISFP and I relate. We're both hard on ourselves, we're both independent thinkers in that we're more concerned about what our actions say to us then we are what they say to others. A big thing with Fi users is that like Ti users they view Te/Fe statements as generic as well but instead of saying something like generic they may say - shallow or fake when it comes to Fe users. I find that my ISFP tends to think my ESFP cousin is a nice person but manipulative and a liar which comes from a place of trying to impress others at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say that reminds me of any specific type. I think many types can fall into that description.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read too much about Si, but my understanding is that the lower on the totem pole the less conscious it is. Supposibly I am Si teritiary and my understanding is that it's really about learning from the past. Being aware of your bodily functions has been used as a description but my understanding is it's more about how much weight you put on traditions and your past experiences in your understanding of the world. Which is why ISTJs and ISFJs are sterotyped as "Traditional".
> 
> 
> 
> I think that can be attributed to any perciever and even some J's...specifically with their leisure time.
> I can be flaky as well
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound Ne to me. The question really is how often do you partake in these schemes?
> Many of my schemes don't ever transpire but they still do well to excite me
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are definitely going to be gradients among each personality.
> I'd agree with the notion that psychostimulants could effect personality.
> 
> Still you remind me more of ESFPs and I don't view mean that in a offensive way and just to put it in perspective we are discussing pseudoscientific hypothesis so we're trying to assign properties that don't really exist. Imaginary labels don't matter at the end of the day.
> 
> I also am not convinced you are more in the box of any type I just wanted to share my impression to get your response. Ultimately you know yourself better than I do and ultimately you'll come to your own conclusions regardless of what I say.


Thank you! All very insightful  Makes me think more outside the box.

You remind me of my INTP friends so much ;^_^


----------



## Subtle Murder

My rant for the week!


----------



## Dauntless

La Petite Sirène said:


> My rant for the week!


Love the video, to see/hear you, and YAY AUSSIES! roud::happy:


----------



## Bricolage

La Petite Sirène said:


> My rant for the week!


Haha, at 4:32...wasn't the point that it would be a favor? 

Of course she's not_ entitled_ to it. That's not the point.

But would the extra fuel cost have been exorbitant? I'm not seeing the lesson here haha.


----------



## Marisa

Yes I'm fixing my hair, what of it? :tongue:

This is my update on my relationships because it's all that's new for me.


----------



## shefa

duplicate post


----------



## shefa

pancaketreehouse said:


>


You are captivating, deep, articulate, insightful, and you have phenomenal grammar. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Everyone's videos are so wonderfully insightful. I'm thinking of making a video tonight, but.. I'm drawing blanks on what it should specifically be based on, and what it should cover, etc. Ideas?


----------



## FakeLefty

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Everyone's videos are so wonderfully insightful. I'm thinking of making a video tonight, but.. I'm drawing blanks on what it should specifically be based on, and what it should cover, etc. Ideas?


Anything and everything!


----------



## Devrim

pancaketreehouse said:


>


I don't know what it is about you,
But you made me laugh about 3 seconds into the video xD


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Er, uh, er. Okay. :blushed:

I've come to realize that most of my vocabulary used in this video is 'like' and 'you know', because _like_, _you know_, right? Ugh. I started getting really shaky near the end of the video (not visibly, thankfully) from talking for so long and nonstop. But any who, here is the topic of which I figured would be somewhat interesting for people to watch for 10 minutes. I lack immediately accessible knowledge of the cognitive functions to describe everything I'm referring to in terms of Fi and Ni and what not, so instead I'm using major layman's terms for everything and I apologize. It's hard to sound like I'm even somewhat intelligent when talking when I'm not able to articulate my thoughts in a more orderly fashion.


----------



## FakeLefty

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Er, uh, er. Okay. :blushed:
> 
> I've come to realize that most of my vocabulary used in this video is 'like' and 'you know', because _like_, _you know_, right? Ugh. I started getting really shaky near the end of the video (not visibly, thankfully) from talking for so long and nonstop. But any who, here is the topic of which I figured would be somewhat interesting for people to watch for 10 minutes. I lack immediately accessible knowledge of the cognitive functions to describe everything I'm referring to in terms of Fi and Ni and what not, so instead I'm using major layman's terms for everything and I apologize. It's hard to sound like I'm even somewhat intelligent when talking when I'm not able to articulate my thoughts in a more orderly fashion.


Don't fuss over it too much. Talking to a camera is really awkward. When I made a video of myself I was blanking out pretty frequently. Such tertiary Ni.


----------



## thenarrator

I know this is a total mess, I tried!


----------



## Marisa

FakeLefty said:


> Don't fuss over it too much. Talking to a camera is really awkward. When I made a video of myself I was blanking out pretty frequently. Such tertiary Ni.


OH HI YOU.

I just love talking... How obvious is that?


----------



## FakeLefty

Marisa said:


> OH HI YOU.
> 
> I just love talking... How obvious is that?


HI

Talkin' all day errday!


----------



## thenarrator

Here's my second try. Far from perfect but I tried to be more relaxed on camera. ^_^


----------



## Rafiki

I made videos about the difference between my dad's and my way of watching sports, specifically talking about anger.


----------



## Rafiki

@thenarrator

cool cheeks ma


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@pancaketreehouse 

I have to say, I think it may actually just be an older-ISTJ quality. lol My mom tested as an ISTJ and she's fairly similar in respects to how she responds to things like sports and shows with competitive qualities (like.. dancing or something). 

Like, we'll watch Dancing with the Stars and she'll be very obviously more into than I am. I mean, I'm into it, and I'm watching the people dance and expressing some disappointment when certain things happen, but usually for me, it's internally. Or if I'm seriously disappointed in what happened, like you said, I'll express some comedic anger or disappointment. I'm never _so_ into it that it decreases the mood of my day.

But for my mom, similarly like your dad, she gets really into it. She verbalizes her disappointment (loudly, half of the time), like "That's just fucking ridiculous, she's got her head up her ass!" and be visibly a bit put off.


----------



## Rafiki

@perpetuallyreticent

why do you say Old iSTJ?
what would change?
because Fi?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

pancaketreehouse said:


> @perpetuallyreticent
> 
> why do you say Old iSTJ?
> what would change?
> because Fi?


I guess I just don't want to group ISTJs as a type with the similarities that your dad and my mom seem to have.  so I just specified with 'old'. But in regards to how involved they seem to be with Tv (or well, with your dad; sports), it could be Fi?


----------



## thenarrator

I actually typed in "cool cheeks ma" on Urban Dictionary @pancaketreehouse (which obviously led me to nothing). Are you praising my facial structure? I've never felt more lost...

Your videos are pretty funny and you make some good points by the way.


----------



## Rafiki

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I guess I just don't want to group ISTJs as a type with the similarities that your dad and my mom seem to have.  so I just specified with 'old'. But in regards to how involved they seem to be with Tv (or well, with your dad; sports), it could be Fi?


aren't you then grouping old ISTJs together lol


----------



## Rafiki

thenarrator said:


> I actually typed in "cool cheeks ma" on Urban Dictionary @_pancaketreehouse_ (which obviously led me to nothing). Are you praising my facial structure? I've never felt more lost...
> 
> Your videos are pretty funny and you make some good points by the way.



yes amiga 
i am complimenting your face


----------



## Marisa

Some news to share...


----------



## dwelfusius

Marisa said:


> You're adorable.


Haha thanks  I read this.waking up which makes double awesome


----------



## FakeLefty

Marisa said:


> Some news to share...


----------



## dwelfusius

Marisa said:


> Some news to share...


congrats!
And FYI concerning the wedding, just, get your venue and a date.All the rest follows.(as in 6 months later you start the process back up again xD)I don't know your style, but I just got married like 2 weeks ago, and I'ld like to think we had some nifty things at our wedding.As well as our invites.But I do not know your "geekyness factor ^^" so they might not be applicable.Ah and yes, etsy is your friend.And/or things like dawanda if you are from europe.


----------



## Neonej




----------



## dwelfusius

and blah


----------



## yet another intj

Vaan said:


> This is us firing off claymores yesterday
> 
> http://vid1353.photobucket.com/albums/q668/steven_barker2/20150422_152810_zpsfitzkp2e.mp4


Always remember... _Front toward enemy_.


----------



## B. Toast

New channel, new vlog thing.


----------



## B. Toast

Another vlog thing.


----------



## dwelfusius




----------



## kmn1999

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCNYvdyUE5fv7nSHXpdSjVOA


----------



## dwelfusius

@gwenau


----------



## johnnyyukon

This might as well be me...


----------



## microcosmic

So this is my first video, and you can tell I am a bit embarrassed.. all that aside.. and if you can actually make it through, maybe you can tell my type by this, and my poem... I am still a bit on the fence about my exact type. 

 Thanks!


----------



## Macrosapien

a 2011 throwback: I wont make a recent video, was different times back then at PerC... different times....






had a major brain fart doing this early in the video back then lol.


----------



## microcosmic

Pseudonymity,

What a great video. I feel so similar to a lot of what you spoke about, however my writing was secondary to my art. I was always the quiet little artist girl. I always loved to write though, and was encouraged by teachers. But was always, and still am, unsure if my writings are any good. However I found, especially writing this last poem that I posted really therapeutic. As my visual art is pretty serious for me. It's my job, so I guess I don't allow myself to be as emotional as I would like especially with paint application, even though I think it would be great to try. I almost feel like I'd be going backwards if I allowed myself to experiment. It's very strange. I guess the only thing I want to say, and this may be different now since you said it was from a few years ago, don't worry about telling people what you want to do in your life, just show them.  Hope to see some of your art or writing and would even like to know if you think the poem is any good, would be nice to get a writers opinion. I may take it down soon.


----------



## Marisa




----------



## NomadLeviathan

Would love to hear impressions on my type - I've landed INFJ pretty consistenly on tests, but I don't care about labels as much as I do about figuring out what's going on my head.


----------



## blood roots

you better believe i'm that fuckin bored that i'd upload a snapchat video to youtube just to post it here.


----------



## DAHN




----------



## 124567

after I made that awkward introduction..felt like i needed to do something fun :laughing: 
it's just for expression I know I dont have a good voice :laughin:


----------



## Blue Soul

Havahism said:


> after I made that awkward introduction..felt like i needed to do something fun :laughing:
> it's just for expression I know I dont have a good voice :laughin:


There's nothing wrong with your voice, you just need to work on that self-confidence.


----------



## 124567

Blue Soul said:


> There's nothing wrong with your voice, you just need to work on that self-confidence.


I know my confidence is crazy--the insecurity shines through :laughing: u dont know how much ive worked with it..omg. I get that insecure when I express all of me at once :/ my way of dealing with it is to expose my weaknesses haha :laughing:


----------



## Blue Soul

Havahism said:


> I know my confidence is crazy--the insecurity shines through :laughing: u dont know how much ive worked with it..omg. I get that insecure when I express all of me at once :/ my way of dealing with it is to expose my weaknesses haha :laughing:


Exposing weakness is a great way to work out any flaws, if it's all out in the open it's easier to become aware of how to move forward. I don't think you have anything to worry about though, took my imagination straight to Lord of the Rings. Just believe in yourself.


----------



## boblikesoup




----------



## Kintsugi

@boblikesoup

Honestly, I feel like "emotional vulnerability" has become this meaningless buzzword thrown about in both the self-help and corporate worlds.

For me, it's not really about rationalising things. I mean, emotional vulnerability is very easy to conceptualise and "talk about". The real issue is putting this stuff into practice. I believe that processing emotions is a very raw, physical, and animalistic thing. Also, I'm always wary when people paint it to be this super awesome "liberating" thing because, in reality, it's actually a very frightening and often traumatic reality. It's easy to embrace the good emotions and a lot harder to accept the darker stuff.


----------



## Kintsugi

@boblikesoup

For reference;


----------



## dwelfusius

jehneefur said:


> me and my INTP hubby!


This was hilarious, so that's how most people look when I start talking specs


----------



## 124567

boblikesoup said:


>


Haha interesting I was also gonna make a video about my social stuff story..but you kinda spoke for me in some ways :laughing: 
I really like this video thumbs up!


----------



## boblikesoup

The Perfect Storm said:


> @_boblikesoup_
> 
> Honestly, I feel like "emotional vulnerability" has become this meaningless buzzword thrown about in both the self-help and corporate worlds.
> 
> For me, it's not really about rationalising things. I mean, emotional vulnerability is very easy to conceptualise and "talk about". The real issue is putting this stuff into practice. I believe that processing emotions is a very raw, physical, and animalistic thing. Also, I'm always wary when people paint it to be this super awesome "liberating" thing because, in reality, it's actually a very frightening and often traumatic reality. It's easy to embrace the good emotions and a lot harder to accept the darker stuff.


On the contrary I see emotional vulnerability as a very unpopular buzzword which a lot of people are being held back by, which I why I wanted to talk about it. It's true that it's easier to talk about than practice, so in the video I mention it hurts at first and it takes time and there's no shortcut but that eventually things improve.


----------



## Kintsugi

boblikesoup said:


> On the contrary I see emotional vulnerability as a very unpopular buzzword which a lot of people are being held back by, which I why I wanted to talk about it. It's true that it's easier to talk about than practice, so in the video I mention it hurts at first and it takes time and there's no shortcut but that eventually things improve.


Perhaps it's due to cultural differences because where I'm from, I see these sorts of buzzwords everywhere.

It's an issue I have in general with the self-help "well-being" culture that seems to have really gained popularity in recent years. Things like "emotional vulnerability" and "mindfulness" are fast becoming empty buzzwords that help sell products, imo. Not wanting to sound too cynical, I think it's great that people are actually discussing these things, but I do question how helpful a lot of it is in practice (I see a lot of this stuff as "quick fixes" that may temporarily relieve symptoms but fail to get even close to the core of the issue) . In my experience, the actual reality of learning to be emotionally vulnerable, healing core childhood wounds, and processing repressed/suppressed negative emotions is very far removed from this kind of romanticised ideal. It's actually a pretty ugly process and very, very, painful (but "pain" doesn't sell so well, hence why there are so many "easy-path" alternatives. It's similar to spiritual bypassing....and "spirituality" is a huge seller these days.)

Not sure I made sense, I struggled to string my thoughts together coherently there, haha. Also, none of this is directed at you (or what you said specifically in the video), it's more me expressing my thoughts/feelings about the topic.


----------



## Macrosapien

nah I change my mind, no one needs to hear me talk about my problems, its counterproductive, just letting it go.


----------



## Macrosapien

Alright, so I changed my mind, after further reflection, I came to many realizations, and I have gained a real answer to all the struggles I have been through last year. And it's okay, I accept the conditions of how things are now and I am actually in a content and positive insightful state now. So I'm not going to be a coward, and I will present that video I removed, due to my insecurity about appearing as if I am damaged and don't have it all together. I think I can give myself a pass, given all the horrible things that have happened, I can have a past for being human, and the Buddha or Jesus. That I can grieve and feel like whats the point anymore. It's fine, but I always find a way back to my rationale. 

Anyways, here it is, not like anyone was waiting for it rofl, but its about depression and filmed right at the point of waking up. 

I dunno, I feel that maybe, the things being said, can help someone, I dunno. We arent all that different, and I'm not the only one who wants to give up when too many shocks occur to ones system and it doesn't look like their is a light at the end of this. I'e been exposing my heart on this forum, this time around, and it is very uncomfortable, but I feel like, I gotta accept all that I am, despite how it makes me feel or look to others.


----------



## screamofconscious

Macrosapien said:


>


I think it's very brave of you to post a video of yourself when you were very obviously depressed. Even more so because you've gotten past it. I have a video of myself in a fit during one of my manic episodes that I can't even watch more than a few seconds of for shame...let alone post it for strangers to see.


----------



## Macrosapien

screamofconscious said:


> I think it's very brave of you to post a video of yourself when you were very obviously depressed. Even more so because you've gotten past it. I have a video of myself in a fit during one of my manic episodes that I can't even watch more than a few seconds of for shame...let alone post it for strangers to see.



Yeah, I think I reached a point where its okay to be not be okay with life LOL. Sure people will see it, but that's okay. Maybe it can help, I dunno. 

I can't say I am entirely out of the passed this whole thing, I am not of course. But I'm in a much better place, mind you I was still functional throughout all of that, it's just difficult going through something like that alone. I have never experienced depression like that, mind you, I don't even experience things like this at all really. Thanks for your comment. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Gossip Goat said:


> @O_o
> 
> I have boney witch hands too!!!!!!
> 
> (will post picture)


I fulfill my promises...2-3 months later.









My pinky is all bent









Yes, very veiny man hands.


----------



## 124567

@Macrosapien Noooo why did you remove your videos? :shocked: 
I liked them :happy:


----------



## Macrosapien

Havahism said:


> @_Macrosapien_ Noooo why did you remove your videos? :shocked:
> I liked them :happy:


Lol sometimes its hard to be authentic, especially when you know, that people who know you outside of the internet may see it. but i should probably put them back up, for that reason. struggles are real and documentation of it is especially helpful to others when you have overcome them. 

edit: what the heck i will,


----------



## marblecloud95

Gossip Goat said:


> I fulfill my promises...2-3 months later.
> 
> View attachment 473578
> 
> 
> My pinky is all bent
> 
> View attachment 473586
> 
> 
> Yes, very veiny man hands.


Careful, that digit ratio could mean you're at increase for prostate cancer.


----------



## Gossip Goat

marblecloud95 said:


> Careful, that digit ratio could mean you're at increase for prostate cancer.


I'll be careful with my prostate :happy:


----------



## Macrosapien

Follow up to my last videos on depression. Me in a better place.


----------



## Riven

Gossip Goat said:


> @O_o
> 
> I have boney witch hands too!!!!!!
> 
> (will post picture)


Pianists (and several other people who play instruments) tend to get that


----------



## Macrosapien

hmm i guess no one makes videos anymore LOL.


----------



## Macrosapien

Why I hate texting lol -- I dont got nothing deep to talk about here. My eye lid though, looked so lazy on one side, kinda crazy. I mustve been tired or something.


----------



## voicetrocity

Macrosapien said:


> Why I hate texting lol -- I dont got nothing deep to talk about here. My eye lid though, looked so lazy on one side, kinda crazy. I mustve been tired or something.


I don't think people pay attention to the messages they're sending half the time. I'm like you; if you appear aloof in conversation, it's going to make me think you're not interested in talking to me, and I'll just leave you be. I can't tell you the amount of people pull that _"I never hear from you anymore"_ while I'm going _"you don't realize always being the initator gets dull?"_

It's gotten worse since I deleted my social media- I think people take for granted that they feel connected via social media without having to put in any actual work.

And yeah, awkward and frustrating situation. If she never contacts you again, I'd consider it her loss.


----------



## Macrosapien

voicetrocity said:


> I don't think people pay attention to the messages they're sending half the time. I'm like you; if you appear aloof in conversation, it's going to make me think you're not interested in talking to me, and I'll just leave you be. I can't tell you the amount of people pull that _"I never hear from you anymore"_ while I'm going _"you don't realize always being the initator gets dull?"_
> 
> It's gotten worse since I deleted my social media- I think people take for granted that they feel connected via social media without having to put in any actual work.
> 
> And yeah, awkward and frustrating situation. If she never contacts you again, I'd consider it her loss.


Yeah, I don't think I'm cu out for it. In this instance, I texted but never got a response back for like a week lol. I figured, she doesnt ant to talk so i stopped. then that message by her, and I'm think, like why couldnt you just text me, instead of me doing it first?!? And at the same time, why does she want me to text her lol, does she still like me or something? not worth giving the energy of thought too.

But she did text me back eventually. It is frustrating, no doubt. I havent went so far as delete my social media yet, but I might as well, I never use them LOL.


----------



## voicetrocity

Macrosapien said:


> I havent went so far as delete my social media yet, but I might as well, I never use them LOL.


If you do, be ready to find out who truly values communicating with you. I don't have any regrets. 

And you never know- she could still like you. You're wise to not waste energy on it- time usually makes things clear anyway.


----------



## Macrosapien

voicetrocity said:


> If you do, be ready to find out who truly values communicating with you. I don't have any regrets.
> 
> And you never know- she could still like you. You're wise to not waste energy on it- time usually makes things clear anyway.



O well I may not delete myself from social medias, but I have had periods in my life where I shut out people and just disappeared, physically and sort of fall off the map lol. When I did this occurred, I really learned a lot about people and myself. You come to appreciate and value real connections. 

I think she does, she texts me a lot now. But it's like, just a waste of ones attention, which could be spent on things that are more important. people change in their sate all the time, one moment they are affirming, the next moment when conditions change in their favor, they can't be found and you are no longer in their view. I try to keep this front of my eyes, our state is always in flux, one moment they like, another they dislike -- and so it is, in everything lol.


----------



## Macrosapien

on that point, I made another video, I am on a roll these days. But it's only the audio... can't have my face be the only one seen in this thread now. But I'm talking about personality, not typology, but the compartment and aggregation of "I".


----------



## 124567

Soooo finally starting to make videos again :laughing: I post here first because its 'comfortabler', then on FB :kitteh:


----------



## voicetrocity

Havahism said:


> Soooo finally starting to make videos again :laughing: I post here first because its 'comfortabler', then on FB :kitteh:


Thank you for putting this out there. I can relate to a lot of what you said about "quitting" things _(even funnier that a lot of the things you mentioned: driving, piano etc- are things I struggled with myself)_. 

My question is, do you find yourself rationalizing why it's ok to quit something? If you do, how do you plan to overcome that? I only ask because rationalization is such a powerful thing to me that I can drop something quickly and not necessarily regret or even see it as "quitting" afterwards. 

Feel free to disregard if you can't relate to this/ haven't gotten that far in your planning yet.


----------



## 124567

voicetrocity said:


> My question is, do you find yourself rationalizing why it's ok to quit something? If you do, how do you plan to overcome that? I only ask because rationalization is such a powerful thing to me that I can drop something quickly and not necessarily regret or even see it as "quitting" afterwards.


Well..I think if something is boring its perfectly okay to quit and try something else..but if it's useful important stuff like learning to drive then I do feel guilty haha..I always try to learn/continue the same thing in another way..:tongue: 
I mean Im still learning how to follow through :kitteh:


----------



## Macrosapien

Havahism said:


> Well..I think if something is boring its perfectly okay to quit and try something else..but if it's useful important stuff like learning to drive then I do feel guilty haha..I always try to learn/continue the same thing in another way..:tongue:
> I mean Im still learning how to follow through :kitteh:



I think if a person understands the process of why its difficult to bring things to completion, it may reveal many observations about our own general psychology as humans. The problem you have, is a problem we all share, just that, since we have differences, some struggle with this in different ways, which may not be quite clear to them. 

Maybe, it would be helpful, for you, to use this problem, not being able to finish things, as a opportunity to understand an important aspect of an inability that is imposed upon us by a force of existence, that creates this limitation. I know when I start things off, I am strong in it. But along the way, the process some how is interrupted, or retards, and I find myself right back where I started, sometimes, I only realize later that I have actually ended up going against my aims, but thinking, that I am still achieving them. @_voicetrocity_ brought up a good point about making excuses why you shouldn't finish things... this is an example of what I am referring too. 

I feel like, to effectively combat this, a person should know why it is happening. You can learn how to make it different, when you have learned why it happens. 

I see everything we start as a process, like a vibration that we want to reach a completed point. But at some point, there is a retarding, we are met with a force of resistance, which is more or less in us, which creates an impasse to get to what we want. What is moving this pattern, why do I self sabotage it? To me, this shows a reality that is imbued in nature, nothing in nature goes on the same forever, but everything is subject to either deviations, curves, or replication (like a fractal), and a sort of change in the process of its development is necessary. In nature there are no straight lines for instance, or something like, it doesn't rain forever. In us, this works the same, nothing goes on forever the same without developmental changes, at a certain point, in order to move things forward, our efforts need a greater component behind it, that can bridge the gap, and pull us through. In a sense, something naturally is missing, and some type of effort, or thing, must fill what is missing, so as to move through. Nothing remains the same and goes on the same way, at some point either it must evolve in its process or involve -- and I feel the things we do or plan, are also there to develop aspects of ourselves through them, that may come to surface, when trying for a goal. There is a concept that I have found to be quite useful and it is called the Law of Octaves.. its sort of metaphysical stuff LOL, but its interesting. Was introduced by the guy who first introduced the Enneagram to the west. sorry for getting all technical and psychological... habit.


----------



## piano

Havahism said:


> Soooo finally starting to make videos again :laughing: I post here first because its 'comfortabler', then on FB :kitteh:


ahhh this whole time i thought you were american. your accent is _too_ cute.


----------



## Dissonance

@Havahism that was so cool. Your manner of speaking feels soo familiar, for example running out of breath constantly - that happens to me too.

I really relate to a lot of what you said, like saying things out loud to make sense of them, being affected by the environment, starting things and not finishing them..

Thanks for making this one


----------



## SevSevens

What's my MBTI...I'm on the fence between infj, enfj, and intj and intp.


----------



## 124567

I will post tomorrow! :ninja:


----------



## Macrosapien

Xandria said:


> I will post tomorrow! :ninja:




o god, i just came around to having time to see the video lol and now its gone. O.O


----------



## Bearlin

Xandria said:


> Soooo finally starting to make videos again :laughing: I post here first because its 'comfortabler', then on FB :kitteh:


well, i don't know what 's your question.:laughing:
you look beautiful though.


----------



## Lakigigar

@Xandria

Infx. You're doing well speaking english 

I like the multicultural identity on this topic and probably this forum as a whole.


----------



## SheWolf

Hello! I would very much like to create a video to help other's type me. But I have no idea what would be good to talk about. Suggestions??? Thank you!


----------



## SevSevens

Proof I am the most sinister.


----------



## 124567

Vespera said:


> Hello! I would very much like to create a video to help other's type me. But I have no idea what would be good to talk about. Suggestions??? Thank you!


You can talk about what you do for fun..that could give enuff info about your dominant focus in life.

OR you can actually answers the one made by Entropic http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109783-yet-another-questionnaire.html Instead of filling just make it live  that's what I want to do..soon :laughing:


----------



## Macrosapien

Vespera said:


> Hello! I would very much like to create a video to help other's type me. But I have no idea what would be good to talk about. Suggestions??? Thank you!



it's best to just make a video without a set plan, and just allow the video to make itself, after awhile you will become more comfortable with it, and thus be able to talk about what you actually want too. when i made videos I would like a whole bunch, lol, but only sent a couple, primarily because the others were just to get to what I wanted to talk about.


----------



## SheWolf

@Macrosapien @Xandria

I've already created the video but I have not posted it publicly simply for privacy reasons! I made a thread on it here.


----------



## Max

I'm gonna make a video later. You can type me from it lol.


----------



## SheWolf

Eh, nevermind! Here is mine.






Any suggestions on what my type may be? I'm stumped on it.


----------



## 124567

Vespera said:


> Eh, nevermind! Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on what my type may be? I'm stumped on it.


You actually typed yourself accurately: ISFP, and that was actually my *vibe guess* :kitteh:


----------



## 124567

Ok I'm still kinda nervous about making videos but I _have _to do it to get over it :crazy:


----------



## Macrosapien

I just got around to seeing this... I cried at one point, not sure why it affected me so much, it was when you talked about how you were an expressive kid, but experiences quelled it, and moved you to suppress yourself. And also leaving your friends on purpose, even the plan to move to another country, to start over, only showing the parts I wanted them to see etc. Maybe this is an INFJ thing? Because I literally did that and want to do it now. When I was in high school, I can remember talking to someone, who was a friend in school, about what we want to do. And he said a normal thing, and I said, I want to disappear, but not forever, but I want to leave all this behind, and people wonder what happen to me, then I get back in touch with them. Not sure why, but I actually did that, on purpose, and left all my friends, except one, and now that one I sort of lost touch with, intentionally. I dont know why I seek to do this, but I have set up my life, in such a way, where I will be able to leave where I live at now and go somewhere else, and not leave a footprint behind me, so to speak. Hmmm... 


yeah.... I have such a need to start fresh in new conditions and experiences. It's always been this way, I guess. 

I talk about some person things in an old video I made back in 2011 I think, about art, my introversion, and not being open. 






I express myself much better now though, back then I did okay, but I messed up a lot when I talked and english is my first language, so it gets better.


----------



## Dissonance

I like your video, Macrosapien. You're a good storyteller and very chill. I can feel myself relaxing and being drawn in. And I always enjoy accounts of being "in the zone", like you described with writing. That's a very fascinating topic.

Do you feel like posting a recent video?


----------



## Macrosapien

Dissonance said:


> I like your video, Macrosapien. You're a good storyteller and very chill. I can feel myself relaxing and being drawn in. And I always enjoy accounts of being "in the zone", like you described with writing. That's a very fascinating topic.
> 
> Do you feel like posting a recent video?



I havent made any recent videos, at least not this month, I think the last video I made was back in February. Not sure when I will make a new video, honestly. I only made the ones I did in February and at the very end of jan, because I was going through some serious life experiences which had me really depressed, I'm so busy with work and stuff, and in a different frame of mind now. But I think I may make some more next month. I think it could be about my need to be free. lol I may make one soon, that I think about it. 

I can repost my video when I was still depressed but got over the worst of it, which was in jan, I am not sure if that video is still up, as I deleted it, but reposted it. 






I made this video also, in mid feb, but I just saved the audio and used my art as images. Just me talking about personality (it's probably overly intellectual, I have no idea, no one commented on it, so I imagine it was too confusing, i guess,






I also made a reading from a book recently, but on an audio recording, 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 124567

Macrosapien said:


> I just got around to seeing this... I cried at one point, not sure why it affected me so much, it was when you talked about how you were an expressive kid, but experiences quelled it, and moved you to suppress yourself. And also leaving your friends on purpose, even the plan to move to another country, to start over, only showing the parts I wanted them to see etc. Maybe this is an INFJ thing? Because I literally did that and want to do it now. When I was in high school, I can remember talking to someone, who was a friend in school, about what we want to do. And he said a normal thing, and I said, I want to disappear, but not forever, but I want to leave all this behind, and people wonder what happen to me, then I get back in touch with them. Not sure why, but I actually did that, on purpose, and left all my friends, except one, and now that one I sort of lost touch with, intentionally. I dont know why I seek to do this, but I have set up my life, in such a way, where I will be able to leave where I live at now and go somewhere else, and not leave a footprint behind me, so to speak. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> yeah.... I have such a need to start fresh in new conditions and experiences. It's always been this way, I guess.
> 
> I talk about some person things in an old video I made back in 2011 I think, about art, my introversion, and not being open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I express myself much better now though, back then I did okay, but I messed up a lot when I talked and english is my first language, so it gets better.


Wow I feel like am not speaking clearly enough and some wont understand what am saying :/ :laughing: But the way you connect my whole story like last time you did on my 'no more quitting' video too, is amazing!! :shocked: I am not 100% open yet, but you see behind that too hahaha. Thank you!! I watched some of your last videos and the depth always amazed me ! :shocked:

We seem to have very similar stories :laughing: About the INFJ thing tho..I think I am an INFP:laughing:


----------



## Macrosapien

Xandria said:


> Wow I feel like am not speaking clearly enough and some wont understand what am saying :/ :laughing: But the way you connect my whole story like last time you did on my 'no more quitting' video too, is amazing!! :shocked: I am not 100% open yet, but you see behind that too hahaha. Thank you!! I watched some of your last videos and the depth always amazed me ! :shocked:
> 
> We seem to have very similar stories :laughing: About the INFJ thing tho..I think I am an INFP:laughing:


I think you expressed what you wanted to say pretty well. I've been through something similar, for sure. Maybe that's why I can understand it clearly? Mutual experience, creates understanding. Hmm yeah, I may not be INFJ either, I just sort of identified with it because a friend who no longer cares for this typology said he thought I was an INFJ. I, myself, am not quite sure. According to @Dissonance my eyes are INFP'ish. I made a thread on the INFP section last year, explaining my habits and if they are INFP'ish, they said it was. but I still identified with INFJ anyways lol. so I dunno, think I would have too get typed by a professional.


----------



## Dissonance

I just felt like replying like this. The quality is shyte though, sorry for that.

https://www.dropbox.com/home/video?preview=57083d9a0d46c.mp4


----------



## SevSevens

This is a song I wrote. It's called "make her pregnant for free."

It was inspired by the fact that I can have any woman I please...I feel a bit like gangis kahn in that regard.

I don't play the piano at all...I have no training so this might sound kind off or something...I just fuck around with the keys until I hear something that makes me erect.


----------



## alyssa_

Wipeout!


----------



## Shade

Gonna post this here as well, seeing as I'm kinda addressing the whole forum.

Apologies for the mumbling, poor pronunciation of certain words and me not being able to keep still... Also, I'm aware that this is now my 1 002 post, but I already put this up elsewhere, so yeah...


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Monologue of Goodfellas - Funny how scene. - Can you type me based on my performance?


----------



## SevSevens

This song is about hot girls with glasses.


----------



## johnnyyukon

rawr...


----------



## Macrosapien

I realize this video is going to sound really dumb, i know. You'll probably think,ummm isnt that what dating is LOL?!? Mind you, I've never dated before, I've just met people, were friends, than we naturally became bf + gf... typically. ive never dated multiple people before in my life in the search for someone, so what this will sound like, is a person who just discovered that you can do that LOL. so yeah.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

sevsevens said:


> what's my mbti...i'm on the fence between infj, enfj, and intj and intp.


enfp

entp?


----------



## Mange

SevSevens said:


> This is a song I wrote. It's called "make her pregnant for free."
> 
> It was inspired by the fact that I can have any woman I please...I feel a bit like gangis kahn in that regard.
> 
> I don't play the piano at all...I have no training so this might sound kind off or something...I just fuck around with the keys until I hear something that makes me erect.


Did you delete all your videos? I'm curious to see what you look like now..


----------



## SevSevens

xrx said:


> Did you delete all your videos? I'm curious to see what you look like now..


I'm not attractive. I look like a caveman crossed with Mr. Bean.


----------



## Mange

SevSevens said:


> I'm not attractive. I look like a caveman crossed with Mr. Bean.


I'm not attractive either that hasn't stopped me from posting pics. Fuck these people they Dont know you IRL.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

johnnyyukon said:


> rawr...


How high were ya?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> How high were ya?





Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


It was a joke, dude. XD


----------



## johnnyyukon

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> It was a joke, dude. XD


really???????????????????


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

johnnyyukon said:


> really???????????????????


Yes.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Yes.


it was a rhetorical question. i realize you were joking and taking the piss outta me a bit, which is fine and funny. Not sure what you interpreted but I was just responding about my stoner voice (which, at times, others have said I have). I thought it was funny.

But I am not offended or defensive or crying right now, so it's all gravy baby.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## craighuntsherbs

I make YouTube videos about different social issues ..soooo I guess I can leave this here..that's me in the video giving my honest opinion .https://youtu.be/Eo3XhlSQglw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asura

MBTI tutorial videos I am working on. 
https://youtu.be/e8WMy2XWVGM
https://youtu.be/l2loRegQ8sI


----------



## aja675




----------



## boblikesoup

Enneagram videos psycho-analyzing myself according to my biggest types: 1, 3, & 7. There's also one on the 137 System Builder tritype.






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmIapn1jaVmvAUM9cR4C1u4IphpLUWnkA


----------



## Master of Gods

An ENTJ broken my heart, so I decide to write and record this song...

[video]https://www.facebook.com/daltro.campanher/videos/1322191034519626/[/video]


----------



## TornadicX

*Here Is My Video - ISFP*

This is a quick video I did impulsively after a long and hard day at the doctor. :mellow:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Shade said:


> Gonna post this here as well, seeing as I'm kinda addressing the whole forum.
> 
> Apologies for the mumbling, poor pronunciation of certain words and me not being able to keep still... Also, I'm aware that this is now my 1 002 post, but I already put this up elsewhere, so yeah...


I can relate to everything you said. Thank you for being my friend here too. Don't worry about not being still, it just makes you cuter.

And I think most people just say _Febuary_.


----------



## Neokortex

some pretty accurate insights... usually I'm not a fan of strong Te users but man, is Christmas each time someone speaks out against the "zombies" or copycats, the mass of shallow, phoney MBTi fans or the neglected obverse sides that people's peppy happy facade is always there to cover up. Yeah, we're full with liars and distanced people who dress in stereotypes without revealing too much of their "personality."


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Rafiki

@Neokortex
gotta be honest before i knew what you were doing i thought, "wow this guy is so negative" 
then i gotcha
and hilarious!


----------



## Neokortex

Rafiki said:


> @Neokortex
> gotta be honest before i knew what you were doing i thought, "wow this guy is so negative"
> then i gotcha
> and hilarious!


Dude. Look harder.


----------



## Rafiki

silly
not real
settle down


----------



## Judson Joist

My silly switch was set to "Genki Mode."
:tongue:





I've still got a case of the sillies.
:wink:


----------



## Judson Joist

See if you can make through the all of this whole thing of this a go go!
:crazy:


----------



## Ila

My husband (ENFP) and the silly INFJ (me) visiting Villa Gregoriana in Italy, a place near where we live.


----------



## Neokortex

Ila said:


> My husband (ENFP) and the silly INFJ (me) visiting Villa Gregoriana in Italy, a place near where we live.


mmm... what a husband: have you already taken the oath of allegiance under their banner (shifted allegiances, given up yours to your motherland)? You don't see every day an Italian come to such perks and strategic advantages through such a marriage (granted they indeed become naturalized U.S. (?) citizens).


----------



## Ila

Neokortex said:


> mmm... what a husband: have you already taken the oath of allegiance under their banner (shifted allegiances, given up yours to your motherland)? You don't see every day an Italian come to such perks and strategic advantages through such a marriage (granted they indeed become naturalized U.S. (?) citizens).


Not yet due to the fact that Canadian immigration sucks and it would ask us lots of money on documents and patience especially (2/4 years just for the actual residence permit) to live together so we decided to live in Italy for now.


----------



## ANAXEL

Neokortex said:


> some pretty accurate insights... usually I'm not a fan of strong Te users but man, is Christmas each time someone speaks out against the "zombies" or copycats, the mass of shallow, phoney MBTi fans or the neglected obverse sides that people's peppy happy facade is always there to cover up. Yeah, we're full with liars and distanced people who dress in stereotypes without revealing too much of their "personality."


Love this dude as well.
You're not saying he's a Te user are you?
He's actually an ENTP hardcore.


----------



## Neokortex

Ila said:


> Not yet due to the fact that Canadian immigration sucks and it would ask us lots of money on documents and patience especially (2/4 years just for the actual residence permit) to live together so we decided to live in Italy for now.


how much can they ask for red tape??


----------



## Neokortex

ANAXEL said:


> Love this dude as well.
> You're not saying he's a Te user are you?
> He's actually an ENTP hardcore.


To me he comes across as an INTJ Sx/So. Yeah, I remember some video where he concluded he was ENTP, although I thought that was tongue in cheek.


----------



## SevSevens

Really enjoyed the video of those over-aged perc girls jumping on the trampoline with their white shirts while they were sprayed with a hose. Page 4 in case you're interested.


----------



## Judson Joist

I was in one of my weird m0ods when I made this a go go.
:tongue:


----------



## Kratistos

Can you of you guys guess my type?


----------



## Neokortex

I post this here too. 






Background: *mods and admins here on this site, in my cases at least, come across to me as having this really unempathic SJW kind of mindset.* I'm not familiar with this whole "culture wars" thing bc I don't spend much time on other Western/English forums on the internet but from what I hear and see at times this is really an ongoing thing online/offline (in the U.S. at least). Since joining Typology I had some conflicts with members in which I thought I was the dumb one for not living up to the "First World Countries' rarified ethics" (as being from Eastern Europe) but now I start to realize that even in the West there are plenty of conservative people out there who are really outraged by this sort of militant activism and banning of free speech on the internet.

I didn't know what I was experiencing through my conflicts at my early months of trying to make facetious jokes and mock-flirtations on the forum but in retrospect it seems like an exaggerated form of feminism and libertarian activism has also been pervading Typology (from before).

More than that: in the last months of last year I had cases with mods that I deem quite provocative and unjust. It appears that when they ban someone you don't really have the right to appeal or reason, even if you have proof. There was one case of misdirected impulse that which I could untangle with its recipient, yet her concession that she had not been offended by it did not persuade the mods/admins. And there are cases that are completely senseless, they shut you down without any proof: you're not allowed to know for certain who or what and if at all complained against you. Sometimes they give you an after notice with a vague and contorted logic that assumes that the other person was ultra sensitive but you can't really make amends; some other times, such as the case of banning me out of the INFP pictures thread, their actioning comes without any prior or post-hoc warning. In the complaints forum I got the answer that, basically, the admin is the owner, hence the god here.

So in that sense, this all appears to me *a premeditated appeal to anger, provocation of outrage.* It might be intended to rally a certain internet movement against leftist or libertarian politics, however these people seem really authoritarian/conservative in their tactics to me. Maybe this whole libertarian "transgender women having the freedom to compete against women in sports" (and winning rounds after rounds) is also staged and deliberate. People who pretend to be dumb and idealistic and deliberately breaking the rules give a bad idea of level headed activists (who do not seek internet (in)fam/e). It's more like a conservative, still unjust industry of a country (e.g. utilizing outsourcing) is trying to give progressive (but still reasonable) mindset a bad name.


----------



## Neokortex

Oh, and correction: "Social Justice Warrior" is a misnomer, as probably a lot of you have figured it out already. These people are authoritarian and want to seize control by pretending to be activists. Or at least in the last 5 years or so (perhaps even more, I'm not American, I wouldn't know) real activism (that grassroots stuff) has been co-opted and turned away from real issues such as concentration of money and power in the hands of the few and got geared towards (immediately) unpractical themes such as feminism (I agree about the money part in certain cases, though) and rights for x+ kinds of genders, you know that crazy diversity stuff. This is all about social climbing in my perspective, people need jobs, people need statuses to have jobs (when I was in the States, Laci Green was doing a sex ed tour - she wouldn't have if she wasn't paid) and use Te, Fe to appeal to the "majority" ("tribe reason," "tribe harmony") to find trending themes (pretexts) to assert their will through them (sublimation). They'd piggyback these more on the side topics, amplify them by turning them into huge money making projects (e.g. Anita Sarkeesian's kickstarter campaign).

So this will probably give me another 10 Infraction Points such as the post above did (and as Kynx put it, they take actions in the name of the "benefit of the entire forum, not individual forum members" - so I guess the 2 thanks I got doesn't count) but here it goes: beyond the probable provocation of outrage, giving activism a reprehensible image by association, there might be some more elaborate logic to mod behavior. I and some others have noticed people being banned or "retired" and never heard of later. You can't private messages them after (unless you have their e-mail address). We're not allowed to know the reason behind their decisions and the location of the case on the forum and some cases are quite eerie when some info is given on the whys. I will keep on calling attention to our vulnerable position on the forum until I still can - educating the people about their rights or lack thereof (without derailing dead long time ago threads, so by smartly choosing a better place than this, one they will not find fault in) can't be violation now, can it?

Anyways, to me this smells like some weird social experiment. E6 is paranoid, sure but who knows. The main takeaway is that *we better move onto some other forum because* *the mods* patronizing us with made-up seeming reasons (without evidence) in their infraction notifications (although sometimes they ban without notification, like me from the INFP Pictures thread) that spill into *value judgment can offend and ruin your mood.*


----------



## Scorpiotte

ANAXEL said:


> Love this dude as well.
> You're not saying he's a Te user are you?
> He's actually an ENTP hardcore.


Oh my god I'm in TEARS at the INFJ part, I'm so called out. This was fantastic.

But I don't really like pictures with my quotes.


----------



## ANAXEL

Scorpiotte said:


> Oh my god I'm in TEARS at the INFJ part, I'm so called out. This was fantastic.
> 
> But I don't really like pictures with my quotes.


When he was going at the ENTP's, the "shut up" theme was extremely accurate and the essence of my struggle in my life.


----------

